# Hilfe mein Server ist voller Bobs!



## Ysoraz (15. Mai 2010)

Hallo liebe Buffies!

Mal eben zu mir ich spiele seit Anfang TBC begeistert WoW und habe mittlerweile 3 meiner Chars auf 80 gebracht und sie ICC tauglich equipt. Doch ist dies auf meinem Server "Frostmourne" beinahe ein Ding der Unmöglichkeit.

Es würde mich einmal interessieren ob das jetzt schon allgemein so auf Deutschen Servern ist, oder ob da nur wir davon betroffen sind... Ich rede von den Bobs.

Ja ich weiß, ihr denkt jetzt sicherlich da macht wieder wer einen whine thread auf. Aber ich will hier wirklich ein ernstes Problem ansprechen und euch ein Paar meiner letzten Horrorerfahrungen näherbringen. 

Ony 25: Es werden wahllos Leute eingeladen, Gearcheck braucht man doch nicht. So haben wir einen Todesritter dabei, der und nein das ist jetzt kein Witz, den ganzen Ony kampf über 40k Dmg gemacht hat. 
Ich bin mir sicher viele werden meinen der war Afk, hatte disco oder ähnliches. Aber ich habe ihn während des Kampfes beobachtet. Nicht nur das er ein Caster Trinket anhatte, und armschienen mit Zaubermacht, genauso wie einen Shamy Gürtel, nein er hatte von seinen 9 verfügbaren Sockel 4x 6+ Str. gesockelt. Nun zum Kampf: Ony wird gepullt, unser lieber Todesritter stellt sich schön brav an das Hinterteil der Drachendame und wird geschätzte 30x zurückgekickt, Adds und Welpen lassen unsere Seuchenschleuder natürlich kalt... Der Höhepunkt bestand da drin, dass er sich anscheinend Sonnencreme auftrug und dachte das Ony's Atem ihn schön Braun werden lasse... Ja so viel zu dem Thema er war dann richtig schön wie soll ich sagen... knusprig.

Pdk 25: Same Shit Different Day... Einer unserer sehr tollen Plattenträger des Lichts schaffte es mit 3 T9 und 2 T10 teilen auf sage und schreibe 1900 dps... Der Ansturm vom geschätzten Kollegen Eisheuler war für ihn wohl eine freundschaftliche Umarmung... Ich denke ich muss nicht weiter sprechen was dann passierte...

Lassen wir mal die Raids beiseite... Nach dem ich nach etlichen Wipes die Nase voll hatte und mich per RS wieder nach Dala teleportierte. War ich wieder ihn der gewohnten Umgebung meines Servers... Umzingelt von zweierlei Typen von Leuten. Wir haben nämlich entweder nur Top Spieler die in ihren Topgilden rumlungern und mit ihrem Equip herumposen... Und die ca. 90% anderen... Die bobs... Ganz zu schweigen von Leuten die im /2 rum Spammen wie geil nicht gerade einer wo Gefailed hat. Dann gibt es noch die, die mit Unterstützung von Kapitän Capslock und seiner Shiftcrew etwas anderes ziemlich uninteressantes Preisgeben oder Leute für etwas suchen wo sowieso keiner mitgeht... Inkl. der lvl 60er die für BWL "FUNRAIDS" suchen und ca. 2h Stunden damit den /2 zuspammen bis sie es schließlich aufgeben... 

Ich habe weder Zeit und Lust diese Liste fortzusetzen, und würde an dieser Stelle von Euch gerne Wissen, bin ich mit diesem Problem der einzige, oder infiziert der unheilbare Bob'n'Fail - Virus alle unsere Server?


----------



## Kremlin (15. Mai 2010)

was zum geier ist ein 'bob'?


----------



## Lillyan (15. Mai 2010)

Was soll man da schon sagen? Tut mir Leid, dass du der einzig vernünftige Spieler auf deinem Server bist *hüstel*

Mein Tip: Such dir eine vernünftige Gilde mit der man was unternehmen kann, wenn du keine vernünftige findest auf deinem Server schau dich in den offiziellen Realmforen um.


----------



## Olliruh (15. Mai 2010)

schreibt man Tipp nicht mit doppel "p" xD
sry den konnt ich mir nicht verkneifen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Garkeiner (15. Mai 2010)

Hoi

Hmm, ich kenne nur noobs..also nicht das ich die nur kenne, aber zumindest die Begrifflichkeit.

Doch zum Thema:

Such dir entweder eine der Topgilden und häng dann mit denen rum...oder mach es besser und bau selbst ne Gilde auf...und lass da nur Leute rein die das Spiel so betrachten wie du..und das war frei von Ironie.

my 5 pence


----------



## Tikume (15. Mai 2010)

Ysoraz schrieb:


> Ich habe weder Zeit und Lust diese Liste fortzusetzen, und würde an dieser Stelle von Euch gerne Wissen, bin ich mit diesem Problem der einzige, oder infiziert der unheilbare Bob'n'Fail - Virus alle unsere Server?



Irgendwie habe ich eher den Eindruck, dass Du (ungeachtet deines sicherlich beindruckenden Gear-Scores und deines noch beeindruckenderen Skills) auf deine Weise auch ein "Bob" bist.


----------



## Ysoraz (15. Mai 2010)

Tikume jetzt tust du mir Unrecht.


----------



## Garkeiner (15. Mai 2010)

Ob Tikume dir Unrecht tut....hmmm...was zur Hölle ist denn ein Bob? Ausser eine Kurzform von William...glaub ich.


----------



## Wainox (15. Mai 2010)

Bin ich jetzt old school oder ist Bob kein männlicher Vorname mehr?


----------



## jls13 (15. Mai 2010)

Tikume schrieb:


> Irgendwie habe ich eher den Eindruck, dass Du (ungeachtet deines sicherlich beindruckenden Gear-Scores und deines noch beeindruckenderen Skills) auf deine Weise auch ein "Bob" bist.



Find ich auch.
Wenn alle so schlecht sind, wieso kann es dann nicht sein, dass du der schlechte bist?


----------



## Lpax (15. Mai 2010)

Genau ...Imba oder noob.
Die ganzen normalen sind weg^^

Aber was zum geier ist ein Bob?


----------



## Tikume (15. Mai 2010)

> "Lowbob" ist eine Abwandlung von Noob und hat die selbe Bedeutung - steht also für einen Anfänger.



Und wir wissen ja dass die Wow Pros für Anfänger nichts übrige haben. Da verlassen auch mal 10 man umgehend das AK-Raid wenn jemand anmerkt dass er heute das erste mal hier ist.
Aber dann jammern Wow wäre zu leicht.


----------



## Grushdak (15. Mai 2010)

Ysoraz schrieb:


> ... , und würde an dieser Stelle von Euch gerne Wissen, bin ich mit diesem Problem der einzige, oder infiziert der unheilbare Bob'n'Fail - Virus alle unsere Server?


Wer sagt denn, daß nicht Du der Träger des Virus bist und andere erst infiziert hast? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ist genauso, wie mit dem Unkraut.
Wer will bitteschön sagen, von wem wer das Unkraut in den Garten bekommen hat?

ps. Bei Bob musste ich zuerst an Marley denken. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




greetz


----------



## Ysoraz (15. Mai 2010)

Bob ist auf meinem Server ein Synonym für = Noob - Kacknoob - Boon - Failer etc...


----------



## Pluto-X (15. Mai 2010)

Früher konnte man doch überhaupt keine raids mit rnd angehen, da diese für ungeübte viel zu schwer und langwierig waren!
Also in ICC 10er und 25er kommt man ja mit rnd locker bis zu Fauldarm und Modermiene, danach wirs dann schon oftmals wesentlich schwerer.
Aber bis dahin dropt ja schon fast alles was man so brauchen kann.
Also ich finde das jetzt nicht so auffallend das es sehr viele bobs gibt. Klar es gibt immer einige die aus dem Rahmen fallen ^^.
Und viele kennen einige klassische Nordendraids wie Ulduar und die neue Onyxia ja garnicht, da sie dort überhaupt nie hinkamen.
Die sind halt direkt von neu-lvl 80 über die eisigen Hallen nach ICC gekommen. Seit PdK gab es ja eigentlich immer nur 1 Raid der interessant war (was drops angeht).
Und die alten konnte man getrost vergessen, das ist aber ne Sache die hat Blizz selber vermasselt.
Wenn jetzt das Rubinsanktum kommt gibt es zum Glück wieder 2 raids die annähernd gleichwertig sind.


----------



## Grushdak (15. Mai 2010)

Ysoraz schrieb:


> Bob ist auf meinem Server ein Synonym für = Noob - Kacknoob - Boon - Failer etc...


Bevor Du andere derart beleidigend bezeichnest, fang erstmal bei Dir selber an !!


----------



## Vitany2910 (15. Mai 2010)

jaaa, steinigt alle, die nicht top im spiel und equipt sind... alle ans kreuz, die sämtliche inis und raids noch nicht im schlaf runterbeten können... und leute, die sich vielleicht aus versehen (oder auch aus gutem grund) "versockelt" haben, gehören alle auf den scheiterhaufen....


*ironie off*


----------



## xX Gruppo-Anti Viola Xx (15. Mai 2010)

Hey,

du also Bob ist ein richtig beliebter Name. Klar das der auf einem Server oft vorkommt, aber ob alle ,,Bobs" schlecht spielen sei dahin gestellt. 

mimimimimi

Such dir ne Gilde dann hast du höchstwahrscheinlich nicht Menschen in der Gilde die Bob heißen. 

mfg


----------



## Edou (15. Mai 2010)

Tikume schrieb:


> Irgendwie habe ich eher den Eindruck, dass Du (ungeachtet deines sicherlich beindruckenden Gear-Scores und deines noch beeindruckenderen Skills) auf deine Weise auch ein "Bob" bist.


*applaus* Bei dir muss ich echt immer lachen ^.^



Ysoraz schrieb:


> Tikume jetzt tust du mir Unrecht.



Nö find ich nicht.

Wenn du dich ausheulst dass es so viel "bob" auf deinem server gibt (Ich erstaune mich, das du sogut wie alle auf deinem Realm mit persöhnlichem namen kennst, und sie fast alle bob heißen)
Dann wechsle den server zu den "nicht bob´s" - ansonsten akzeptiere die lage und heul nicht das Buffed.de forum damit voll tut mir leid ist aber so.

BTW, wenn du wirklich so imba mega icc eq bist, und andere als noobs bezeichnest zeig arsenal link von den 3 icc equipten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (15. Mai 2010)

_Chris Jericho:Roses are red, violets are blue, and I'm the best in the world at what I do_.
Run away if u see me,dont even say my name.
Dont think that you can know me, dont try and play that Game.
Every day that i get better, i watch as you get worse.
My script is too the letter, and i'll write your final verse.
I am Y2Edou and I will break the Walls down.
guckt da jmd wrestling 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (15. Mai 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> _Chris Jericho:Roses are red, violets are blue, and I'm the best in the world at what I do_.
> Run away if u see me,dont even say my name.
> Dont think that you can know me, dont try and play that Game.
> Every day that i get better, i watch as you get worse.
> ...



Nein, allem anschein nach nicht, mein avatar sagt ja nichts aus, und die signatur, die wie du erfolgreich kopiert hast, ist nicht ein zitat eines guten wrestlers, der gutes micwork skills besitzt, ein songtext von einer theme eines arroganten heels, und ich mich als Y2Edou bezeichne. - Also, was hat dich auf diese dumme idee gebracht? *ironie off* 

aber nicht im thread "diskutieren" wenn schreib mir ne pm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soldus (15. Mai 2010)

Die allgemeine Feindlichkeit der allwissenden Highlevels ist ja nicht neu und in allen Spielen präsent.
Das Bemerkenswerte ist nur, dass genau solche Spieler wie du Förderer dieses "Virusses" sind. Schon beim Satz " Nach dem ich nach etlichen Wipes die Nase voll hatte und mich per RS wieder nach Dala teleportierte" wollte ich eigentlich aufhören. Es ist doch nur natürlich, dass es immer mehr Leute gibt die auf lvl 80 nocht nicht die "imbasten progamer à la roxxor" sind, wenn Leute nach einigen sinnlosen Wipes die Gruppe verlassen. Einfach ein freundliches Hinweisen, dass man als Todesritter evtl andere Sockel braucht, oder dass sie obwohl ihrer "Zauber" nicht ihre Zaubermacht stärken sollten würde oft genug schon ausreichen. Auch wäre es besser gewesen ihn darauf aufmerksam zu machen nicht hinter Onyxia zu stehen, weil er eben deshalb zurückgeworfen wird, anstatt einfach zuzugucken und ihn hier im Forum niederzumachen. Selbiges gilt für PdK.
Aber nein, man ist ja zu gut, um sich mit solchen niederen Angelegenheiten abzugeben. Man verlässt den Raid, entweder ohne Worte oder doch noch etwas geschimpft (was meiner Meinung nach besser ist, als nichts zu sagen) um nachher macht man noch einen genialen Thread auf bei dem man seine Feindlichkeit Anfängern gegenüber zur Geltung bringt.


----------



## Lari (15. Mai 2010)

Von "Bobs" zu ekligen Highlevels, die den Raid leaven...
Kommt euch mal in den Sinn, dass nicht jeder WoW Spieler Foren durchstöbert, eine BiS Liste ausgedruckt neben dem Rechner hängen hat und erstmal rumrechnet, bevor er ein neues Teil anzieht? Einfach Leute, die WoW spielen, ohne es "ernst" zu nehmen?

Derjenige "Bob" wird an dem Raid Spaß gehabt haben und ihr als *öhm...* Nicht-Bob ärgert euch und habt eure Zeit verschwendet. Irgendwie traurig.


----------



## Destructix (15. Mai 2010)

Was mich wundert ist, das ein Moderator diesen Thread liest und geöffnet lässt.
Wo das doch offentsichtlich ist das es hier keine Grundlage für eine Diskussion gibt, da der TE deutlich (immerhin 90%... selber nachgezählt ?!) andere Spieler von seinem Server beleidigt.


----------



## Zodttd (15. Mai 2010)

Ysoraz schrieb:


> Ja ich weiß, ihr denkt jetzt sicherlich da macht wieder wer einen whine thread auf. Aber ich will hier wirklich ein ernstes Problem ansprechen und euch ein Paar meiner letzten Horrorerfahrungen näherbringen.



Wer einmal lügt, dem glaubt man nicht.

1. Ist das ein Mimifred
2. Zwingt dich keiner mit Bobs zu raiden, wenn du lieber mit Johnnys raidest ist das ganz dir überlassen.


----------



## Zodttd (15. Mai 2010)

Destructix schrieb:


> Was mich wundert ist, das ein Moderator diesen Thread liest und geöffnet lässt.
> Wo das doch offentsichtlich ist das es hier keine Grundlage für eine Diskussion gibt, da der TE deutlich (immerhin 90%... selber nachgezählt ?!) andere Spieler von seinem Server beleidigt.



Du Bob! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Los zeig mich an!


----------



## Terminsel (15. Mai 2010)

Wie nennst du das, lieber TE? Ein "ernstes Problem"? Mann, musst du ein sorgenfreies Leben haben...


----------



## Akanor (15. Mai 2010)

Garkeiner schrieb:


> Ob Tikume dir Unrecht tut....hmmm...was zur Hölle ist denn ein Bob? Ausser eine Kurzform von William...glaub ich.


Nein, für Robert.


----------



## Willtaker (15. Mai 2010)

Garkeiner schrieb:


> Ob Tikume dir Unrecht tut....hmmm...was zur Hölle ist denn ein Bob? Ausser eine Kurzform von William...glaub ich.



william->bill

robert->bob

btt: ich denke nicht, dass deine eindrücke exklusiv auf deinem server stattfinden. auf ambossar ist es nicht besser, vor allem das spammen und posen der "guten" spieler im handelschannel.

was ich mich nur frage: hast du dem dk mal ein paar hinweise gegeben, was er denn besser machen könnte oder bist einfach vor wut vor deinem monitor rumgesprungen, weil der nix konnte?


----------



## Akanor (15. Mai 2010)

Garkeiner schrieb:


> Ob Tikume dir Unrecht tut....hmmm...was zur Hölle ist denn ein Bob? Ausser eine Kurzform von William...glaub ich.


Nein, für Robert. 
Topic.:   So extrem wie du das hier schilderst habe ich das noch nicht erlebt ... Aber gut möglich.
Idioten gibt es überall 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Garkeiner (15. Mai 2010)

Nachdem ich jetzt weiß was Bobs sind...hab ich DEN Tipp. Gründe eine Gilde die da heißt "NoBobs" (muß ich gleich mal schauen ob es die gibt)...da biste ja dann quasi in einem geschützen Raum.


----------



## Garkeiner (15. Mai 2010)

Akanor schrieb:


> Nein, für Robert.



Ah, danke. ^^


----------



## Tai Guy (15. Mai 2010)

William -> Bill und William -> Will - als ergänzung *g*



Es gibt immer Leute, die schlechter sind als man selbst. Und wenn man eben viel WoW spielt kommt es halt vor, (nicht immer) das man eben besser ist als die meisten. Viele machen Fehler, das ist Menschlich, aber der größte Fehler ist einfach, wenn man einen Raid verlässt, ohne auch nur etwas Verständnis zu zeigen und den "Problemfällen" mit wertvollen Tips und Informationen zur Seite zu stehen. Dann Lieber einen Heul Thread aufmachen und im Verborgenen Fordern, das man am besten die "Bobs" bannt und nie wieder WoW spielen lässt (so kommt mir dieser Thread fast vor).


----------



## VHRobi (15. Mai 2010)

Seid nicht so böse zu mir!


----------



## Dragilu (15. Mai 2010)

Ysoraz schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Buffies!
> 
> Mal eben zu mir ich spiele seit Anfang TBC begeistert WoW und habe mittlerweile 3 meiner Chars auf 80 gebracht und sie ICC tauglich equipt. Doch ist dies auf meinem Server "Frostmourne" beinahe ein Ding der Unmöglichkeit.
> 
> ...



Willst du ein Taschentuch ?


----------



## Figetftw! (15. Mai 2010)

> "Lowbob" ist eine Abwandlung von Noob und hat die selbe Bedeutung - steht also für einen Anfänger.





> lowbob . A corruption of blowjob.
> Me: Sorry I missed your call, I was getting a lowbob
> 
> .
> ...


----------



## Holy Light (15. Mai 2010)

bob ist eine beleidigung für schlechtere spieler und die kurz form von lowbob...
eigentlich in pvp kreisen sehr beliebtes wort


----------



## Shaila (15. Mai 2010)

Bob wird auch bei mir (Nicht von mir) von Leuten verwendet im RL. Ist dort ein gängiges Wort, aber es ist eher so eine scherzhafte "Beleidigung", also keine wirkliche Beleidigung, nur zum Spaß eben. Bob heißt bei uns so viel wie: "Fail" oder "Du hast's mal voll verkackt" oder auch "Du kannst nichts!".


----------



## AhronM (15. Mai 2010)

ich habe vor längeren mal gelernt über youtube was ein bollo is, aber bob kann ich nur in verbindung bringen mit dem geistheiler ^^


----------



## TheGui (15. Mai 2010)

Dürfen wir die 3 80er des TEs begutachten um sicher zu gehen das er selber nicht am Failen is?


----------



## Zodttd (15. Mai 2010)

TheGui schrieb:


> Dürfen wir die 3 80er des TEs begutachten um sicher zu gehen das er selber nicht am Failen is?



Ne sind Rars da musste ganz schnell sein um die nach Serverneustart noch im Arsenal zu sehen.


----------



## Kremlin (15. Mai 2010)

TheGui schrieb:


> Dürfen wir die 3 80er des TEs begutachten um sicher zu gehen das er selber nicht am Failen is?



lieber nicht sonst wirst du noch neidisch auf sein t11.


----------



## Hier_Name_eingeben (15. Mai 2010)

Ysoraz schrieb:


> Wir haben nämlich entweder nur Top Spieler die in ihren Topgilden rumlungern und mit ihrem Equip herumposen... Und die ca. 90% anderen... Die bobs...



Da du ja rnd gehen musst weil du in keiner der Topgilden bist spricht deine Verteilung des Skills auf deinem Server ja für dich.


----------



## Peterpahn1 (15. Mai 2010)

was ist ein bob?


----------



## Alwina (15. Mai 2010)

Hm arroganter Troll als TE ?


----------



## syntaxsniffler (15. Mai 2010)

kann dem TE verstehen habe auch die letzten Tage sehr schlechte Gruppen gehabt (Dun Morogh Allianz).. naja mein einziger ally sonst nur hordler
habe als Beispiel in PDK10 sagenhafte 7 Gruppen (wovon sich 6 aufgelöst haben nach 1-4 Whipes) gebraucht über 3 Tage um da schnell durchzurennen wegen Castertrinket von Champions (wegen dem ich nur noch reingehe). Meistns failen alle bei Eisheuler .. und naja bin nicht der Gildentyp eher zur Zeit solo unterwergs..


----------



## cHAOSTANK (15. Mai 2010)

malorne inc!!!
in deckung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
naja ich mag den server aber er ist halt ziemlich low dafür 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Peterpahn1 (15. Mai 2010)

WAS IST EIN BOB?


----------



## Bolvur (15. Mai 2010)

Es gibt zwei Wege das Problem des TEs zu lösen:

1. Du wirst resistent gegen möglichen Stress & Frust den Misserfolge, ähnlich derer, die du ja schon beschrieben hattest, auslöst und begnügst dich mit vergleichsweise "seichten Gaming".
Ich denke diese Variante ist erfolgsversprechender. Warum werde ich gleich erklären.

2. Du suchst dir eine kompetente Gilde die was kann.
Diese Option ist total offensichtlich.
Das führt mich zu ein paar Fragen:
- Warum hast du offenbar keine Gilde?
- Warum bemühst du dich nicht um eine / wurdest von einer angefragt?
- Warum bist du bei erfolgreichen Stamm-Raids (die auch ohne Gilde auskommen) nicht gefragt?
Wäre ich ein zynischer Typ würd ich die Fragen so beantworten:
- Dir liegt nicht viel an Gemeinschaft oder du bist für eine Gilde, die nur Top-Spieler hat zu schlecht
- Du willst dich nicht bemühen, da in einer Gilde meist die Gilde an Platz 1 steht und nicht einzelne Spieler (sprich Loot ist nicht unbeschränkt FFA!) oder aber: du bist zu schlecht für die Gildenart, die du forderst
- Deine Sozialkompetenz ist nicht soweit ausgeprägt, dass du dich auch mal zurücknehmen kannst. Kritik willst du selber üben und Spieler die schlechter sind als du passen dir nie! Oder alternativ bist du halt zu schlecht...


Sorry für die harten Worte. Ich kann deine Situation verstehen, ganz ehrlich.
Möglicherweise tue ich dir unrecht aber deine Story erinnert mich an die von hunderten 08/15-Spielern, die mehr wollen als sie "verdienen"!
Wenn das nicht der Fall ist: Such dir eine Gilde! WoW ist nicht für Rnd-Raids gemacht!


Ich schweife ab, aber die "Noob"- und Casual-Problematik wurde hier schon zur Genüge breit getreten. Resultat war immer, dass die, welche ein Problem sehen gnadenlos niedergeschrien werden.
So far...


----------



## WR^Velvet (15. Mai 2010)

Finds immer wieder lustig wenn Leute Treads erstellen um sich über Spieler auszulassen die im Gegensatz zu ihnen nicht in T10 PDK Raiden und zu allem überfluß auch noch ihren ersten Char spielen.
Denen muß man die Bosse ja auch nicht erklären, ist ja viel lustiger sich dann über den ahnungslos überaschtem Spieler zu amüsieren.
Habe schon in vielen Spielen die Erfahrung gemacht das es Spieler gibt die besseren förmlich in den Anus kriechen und schlechtere mit einer unerträglich abwertenden Arroganz entgegnen um zu vertuschen das sie doch selbst nur noobs sind.
Skill ist ebend nicht nur wenn man seine Char beherrscht. Im Teamplay bringst nämlich rein gar nichts seinen Char zu beherrschen wenn der rest der Gruppe nicht weiß was zu tun ist.

Wenns dir zuwieder ist mit unerfahrenen Leuten loszuziehen solltest dich eine der vielen Gilden anschließen die sich für pro halten und immer fleißig im /2 Chat über merkwürdige Fragen von den Bobs ablästern.
Random Raids sind genau für solche Leute da, um Inis kennen zu lernen und man mag es kaum glauben, in selbiger eventuell noch sein Equip zu verbessern.
Wems nicht paßt kann allemal sagen, sry der hat nur 5400 Gayscore, mit dem geh ich net Naxx.


----------



## Traklar (15. Mai 2010)

Möglichkeiten:

1. WoW aufhören

2. Vernünftige Gilde suchen und nur mit der raiden

3. Server tranferieren

4. Fraktion wechseln (weiß ja nicht ob die andere Seite auf dem Server genauso ist)

5. WoW aufhören.

6. Alles sein lassen und weiter flamen

7. WoW aufhören.

8. Was sind Bobs?

9. WoW aufhören.

10........ kannst dir ja noch was überlegen, ich weiß nichts mehr außer -> genau WoW aufhören <-


----------



## Kritze (15. Mai 2010)

Ihr seid doch echt alle so ...

Er hat eine Erfahrung geschrieben, die ihm in letzter Zeit des öfteren widerfährt, er möchte eure Meinung dazu wissen und ihr flamed ihn und nennt ihn selbst den "failer"?

Vielleicht fühlt ihr euch alle angegriffen und wollt damit vermeiden, dass IHR als failer entlarvt werdet.

Man, diese WoW Community ist echt unter aller sau, da wird was geschrieben und schon wird alles umgedreht, selbst beleidigt oder als der oberste depp dargestellt.


War echt nur zu ratsam mit diesen KIDDY spiel aufzuhören, ja ihr habt KIDDY gelesen, KA IH DE DE YPSILON, Flame war on, danke bis in 3 monaten ehe ich mal wieder vorbeischneie.


----------



## Bolvur (15. Mai 2010)

Kritze schrieb:


> Ihr seid doch echt alle so ...
> 
> Er hat eine Erfahrung geschrieben, die ihm in letzter Zeit des öfteren widerfährt, er möchte eure Meinung dazu wissen und ihr flamed ihn und nennt ihn selbst den "failer"?
> 
> ...




Ja Kollege Witzfigur.
Ich kritisiere Verallgemeinerungen mit einer Verallgemeinerung und mache mich damit unglaublich authentisch und glaubwürdig.
Weeeeehuuu!


----------



## Ysoraz (15. Mai 2010)

Kritze schrieb:


> Ihr seid doch echt alle so ...
> 
> Er hat eine Erfahrung geschrieben, die ihm in letzter Zeit des öfteren widerfährt, er möchte eure Meinung dazu wissen und ihr flamed ihn und nennt ihn selbst den "failer"?
> 
> ...



einer der einzigen nützlichen beiträgen hier... danke


----------



## Shaila (15. Mai 2010)

Vielleicht sollte man sich ja auch mal fragen, wieso denn immer mehr dieser "komischen Vögel" wie der TE hier zum Teil genannt wird, auftauchen. Es muss ja einen Grund haben, warum ständig welche um die Ecke kommen und den Community Ton kritisieren. Ich meine, ja, wenn das mal ein Einzelner wäre, könnte man noch "TROLL!" oder so schreien, aber hier sind es ja scheinbar ziemlich viele. Das ist nicht der erste der den Ton ankreidet.

Allerdings lässt der Ton in der Tat zu wünschen übrig. Man hätte das ganze auch auf eine freundlichere Art und Weise präsentieren können. Und nicht daherkommen und alle erst einmal als sogenannte "Bobs" hinzustellen. Ich denke das hätte zu deutlich mehr geführt!

Trotzdem muss man ja deshalb nicht auf das gleiche Niveau herabfallen und den TE beleidigen. Ein Phänomen. Leute kritisieren andere wegen ihrer unkonstruktiven Schreibweise und im selben Satz fallen Worte wie "MIMIMI", "WAYNE", "Hör doch auf" und natürlich "Facepalm/Fail/etc.". Ein schöner Widerspruch. Die Leute erwarten das man konstruktiv ist und im nächsten Post holen sie das Facepalm Bildchen raus.

Man sollte immer einen gewissen Ton beibehalten. Egal wer einem gegenüber steht. Auch bei nicht konstruktiven Beiträgen sollte man dennoch in der Lage sein, selber trotzdem noch konstruktiv und in einem normalen Ton zu antworten. Das ist nicht immer leicht (wie ich manchmal an mir selber bemerke) aber mit ein wenig Disziplin dennoch zu bewältigen.


----------



## Kezpa (15. Mai 2010)

ich glaube er meint mit Bobs --> lowbobs...leute die vllt das passende equip ham aber 0 skill >> also auf jedenfall schlecht sind......

ich kann eigentlich bestätigen das diese probleme nicht nur bei dir auf dem Server sind...bei uns auf Aman'thul herrschen find ich noch schrecklichere bedingungen.....

ich war vor paar monaten glaub im februar mit ner grp in PDK 10....schaue mir kurz gear von allen leuten an...sah sehr schön aus...alle waren komplett 4er T9 equipt und hatten alles epische items über item lvl 213..sollte also kein problem sein.....

tja was war...griff ins klo....boss gepullt...nach 5 sekunden lag da einer tot im dreck...huch da kommt ja feuer....huch da springen ja kobolde vom boss Oo was muss ich jetzt machen``??

es stellte sich heraus das jeder einzelne spieler noch nie in seinem Leben PDK 10er war....aber komplett T9 equip war...das is schon ziemlich peinlich >> wenn man mal bedenkt..als pdk frisch rauskam hat man sich den arsch abbemüht um triumphmarken zu kriegen und dadurch sein T9 equip voll zu kriegen....jetzt werden spieler lvl 80 müssen nur 24h hero inis gehen und haben den stand den wir nach 5 wochen hatten >> 

aber gibt schon grausameres ...hab letztens auch Dks mit items gesehen wo zm und int drauf war...aber das merkwürdigste insgesamt was ich schon immer mal loswerden wollte ist, dass jeder ( wirklich jeder! ) weibliche draenei char...der nen DK oder Paladin oder krieger ist....zu 95% unfähig ist seinen char richtig zu spielen...das ist mir sehr stark aufgefallen...jeder echt ma jeder davon den ich gesehen habe war wirklich unfähig zu spielen... immer low equip gehabt immer falsch gesockelt immer richtig schlecht gespielt...zu wenig dps...zu doof um aggro zu halten etc...könnt ich noch stunden aufzählen^^ vllt ist euch das auf euren servern auch schon aufgefallen falls des woanders auch der fall sein könnte^^

aber mal ohne scheiß wie kommt sowas?? ich kann mir schlecht vorstellen das jeder weibliche draenei platten spieler nen mädchen ist das sich freut mit einer draenei diva rumzulaufen das wär ja eher die blutelfin^^

das da irgend nen alter mann hinter sitzt der kp von dem spiel hat kann ich mir auch net vorstellen...muss also nen kind sein 11-14 jahre vllt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 der das spielt...aber die sind ziemlich häufig bei uns >> auch son extremfall

aber es gibt insgesamt wirklich viele spieler die null plan haben >> klar jeder hat mal angefangen und ich war damals auch sauschlecht aber kp sowas ist echt extrem ich mein..welcher KRIEGER sockelt sich denn bitte INT???
und welcher DK sockelt sich ZM'??? ...einfach nur grausam^^

zu dem spam von classic und BC raids...davon haben wir bei uns auch paar..net viele aber einige haben sich vorgenommen auf 70 zu bleiben und BC raids zu gehen um dann mit ihrem T6 equip 80er abzuziehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hört sich komisch an aber ist möglich davon ham wir einen bei uns der zieht echt 80er ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Apologist (15. Mai 2010)

musste doch echt schmunzeln als ich das gelesen hab.

er schreibt das alle anderen noobs sind und er selber der oberchecker. naja mir egal

aber ich fands irgentwie lustig geschrieben.


----------



## Ohrensammler (15. Mai 2010)

Ein Beitrag mit dem Thema "alle anderen sind so schlecht" impliziert immer automatisch ein "ich bin viel besser"
So ein Thread dient also genauer betrachtet nicht dazu, darzustellen wie schlecht die anderen sondern wie gut man selber ist.

Wenn du tatsächlich schon solange WOW zockst, kannst du mir unmöglich erzählen, dass die Erlebnisse, wie das von dir beschriebene nicht auch in der Vergangenheit schon öfter passiert sind. (oder du hattest echt viel Glück)

Ich persönliche finde, dass die Anzahl der Spieler die völlig falsch gesockelt bzw. equipped sind eher ab- als zunimmt.
Dies liegt vermutlich daran, dass zu es Beginn von WOW viel weniger Guides bzw. Seiten wie buffed .de gab.


----------



## Manitu2007 (15. Mai 2010)

also mal zum Thema lieber TE, solche Witzfiguren wie du eine bist würde ich glatt Ignorieren, wenns ein einzelner ist der deiner meinung nach keinen schaden macht WEM KÜMMERTS??, 

Option 1: Server wechseln oder Gilde Suchen die genau so Penismeter Geil wie du sind.

Option 2: Egal bei welchem Raich (vorraussetzung du bist RL) auf TS bestehen und den Erklärbär spielen damit auch ja nichts schief gehen kann, ggf, dir die Leute auch mal indirekt selber anschauen die "wahlos" eingeladen werden und dem RL freundlich einen hinweis geben dass ein z. B. DK mit ZM Trinkets nicht wirklich was in der Gruppe zu suchen haben.

Wie die anderen schon sagen machs besser oder bewirb dich bei der "Elite" deines Servers.

und zum Besagten Pala schonmal daran gedacht dass jener welcher frisch 80 ist und ggf. Tank ist?

Ich weis klingt unwarscheinlich in meiner Gilde machen unsere Tanks auch ihre 3,5-4 k DPS

Und bevor man andere Beleidigt oder Kritisiert sollte man erst einmal bei sich selber anfangen, Gearscore und Recount sind nicht alles. 
Andere möglichkeit die man in erwägung ziehen kann der spieler hat einen schlechten tag und es will nichts klappen, was das movement etc angeht.

mfg


----------



## Ysoraz (15. Mai 2010)

Ich sag nur Omg... Von den ganzen 3 Seiten Antworten die hier gepostet wurden... sind minimal 3-4 Beiträge nützlich... ich erkenne überall das selbe Chema raus...

Um die größten Irrtümer aufzuklären: Nein der Pala war kein Tank und frisch 80. Ich erwähnte bereits das er 3/5 T9 sowie 2/5 T10 Teile des Vergeltersets besaß...

Dadurch, dass ich im Gegensatz zu wahrscheinlich relativ vielen der Müllposter hier, einer normalen Arbeit nachgehe kann ich es mir nicht leisten mit 3 Chars in Raidgilden zu sein. Für die dies' ganz genau wissen wollen, mein Main ist in einer und wir haben 11/12 nh down.

Wir reden hier nicht von frisch 80ern... Zumindest ich nicht. Ich rede hier von Leuten die einfach keinen Skill haben.

Und Tikume? der Gearscore meines Hauptcharakters beträgt 5932. Das entspricht einem Average von 263.

so long...


----------



## FröööM (15. Mai 2010)

Kremlin schrieb:


> was zum geier ist ein 'bob'?



bob der baumeister 

@topic...
is auf unsrem server nicht anders was Ony und PdK betrifft, die inis sind wohl verflucht oder so...


----------



## Totebone (15. Mai 2010)

Also auf Blutkessel is das so geregelt
das gibt es:

UNLEASH 
und
Kessels

UNLEASH is halt ne Top Gilde und die Kessels sind der Rest und die Kessels sind halt Bobs und normalos. xD


----------



## VILOGITY (15. Mai 2010)

Tikume schrieb:


> Irgendwie habe ich eher den Eindruck, dass Du (ungeachtet deines sicherlich beindruckenden Gear-Scores und deines noch beeindruckenderen Skills) auf deine Weise auch ein "Bob" bist.



Nö er hat recht, Frostmourne isn PvP Server und der Anteil des Abschaums ist da recht hoch, es stimmt tatsächlich, Roxxor olololo ich bin IMBA Kinder so weit das Auge reicht, bei der Horde gibt es gerade mal 1-2 Gilden die was reissen, der 
Rest sind Lowbobs, die nur Misst von sich geben und so tun als wären sie toll.
Random hat keiner LK down, aber in Dala stehen und einen auf Pro machen und GS 5,5K für ICC NH fordern, weil sie denken damit gehts......

Wenn ich diesen Server mit meinem alten vergleiche liegen da Welten dazwischen, schon alleine wenn man den /2 liest.
Ich kenne auch andere Leute von anderen Servern und die schauem mich immer ganz verwirrt an wenn ich was von FM zum Besten gebe.
Auch habe ich auf meinem alten Server noch nie so viele Ninja Bobs getroffen wie auf FM.
Meine Erfahrung Frostwolf und Frostmourne....einen weiten Bogen drum machen.


----------



## Annovella (15. Mai 2010)

Hmm, dein Server ist voller Bobs, Gratulation. Dann gehörst ja auch dazu :-)


----------



## Zyste (15. Mai 2010)

Da hab ich mal ne ganz böse Idee.

Ich weiß nicht genau ob ich es auch ezählen soll aber .... ach egal, ich mach es einfach!

Wie wäre es denn wenn man solch speziellen "Bob's" erklärt .... wie der Boss funktioniert? Oder wie man manche sachen besser machen könnte damit man bisschen mehr DPS an den tag bringt?

Also echtmal, man kommt doch nicht Allwissend zur Welt!


----------



## Zyste (15. Mai 2010)

Doppel-Post! ... sorry. :O


----------



## Ysoraz (15. Mai 2010)

VILOGITY danke... ich hatte die Hoffnung schon aufgegeben hier auf sinnvolle Kommentare zu stoßen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gerti (15. Mai 2010)

Ysoraz schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Buffies!
> 
> 
> 
> Pdk 25: Same Shit Different Day... Einer unserer sehr tollen Plattenträger des Lichts schaffte es mit 3 T9 und 2 T10 teilen auf sage und schreibe 1900 dps... Der Ansturm vom geschätzten Kollegen Eisheuler war für ihn wohl eine freundschaftliche Umarmung... Ich denke ich muss nicht weiter sprechen was dann passierte...



...der Hunter machte den Enrage runter und der Tank rettete mit dem schnellen gebrauch eines CDs die Situation?


----------



## Ysoraz (15. Mai 2010)

Gerti schrieb:


> ...der Hunter machte den Enrage runter und der Tank rettete mit dem schnellen gebrauch eines CDs die Situation?



Unser Uber Uber skilled Hunter, hatte den Cast nichteinmal in seiner Leiste. Der Boss zerfetzte uns...


----------



## Totebone (15. Mai 2010)

Ysoraz schrieb:


> Unser Uber Uber skilled Hunter, hatte den Cast nichteinmal in seiner Leiste. Der Boss zerfetzte uns...



Dann habt ihr ziemlich schlechte Tanks gehabt.

Und zum Thema Einlullender Schuss .... der Hunter trifft in seinem normalen Leben nich auf diesen Skill, gibt viele die sich dessen Existenz nichtmal bewusst sind!


----------



## Annovella (15. Mai 2010)

Totebone schrieb:


> Dann habt ihr ziemlich schlechte Tanks gehabt.
> 
> Und zum Thema Einlullender Schuss .... der Hunter trifft in seinem normalen Leben nich auf diesen Skill, gibt viele die sich dessen Existenz nichtmal bewusst sind!



Leider. Man sollte zumindest wissen was das ist und wann/wofür man ihn braucht.


----------



## TrollJumper (15. Mai 2010)

Schonmal über nen Serverwechsel nachgedacht? Oder heißts da wieder "Buhhhh Abzocke"?
Und ausserdem, den "Bobs" (sehr schöner Begriff eigentlich, warum ist Rudi oder Wolfgang keine Beleidigung?) kann man Tipps geben und den Boss erklären, womit wir beim nächsten Punkt der Kommunikation wären, über Teamspeak reden bzw eine Erklärung im Chat geben wie der Boss tickt. 

Erst nachdem man diese Punkte durchgegangen ist (man sollte die Erklärung natürlich verständlich schreiben) darf man davon reden ob Jemand ein "Bob" ist. Viele Leute nehmen Tipps und Verbesserungen sogar an (man glaubts nicht oder?) und versuchen diese schnellstmöglich umzusetzen. 
Aber wenn ich schon sehe, das ein Tanks aus einer Gruppe für Burg Utgarde gekickt werden, nur weil sie keine 40.000 HP haben, oder DD´s ,wegen ihrer Ausrüstung von solchen Pro-gamern schief angesehen werden (ein Leave seitens des Pro´s ist nicht ausgeschlossen) und anschließend ausgelacht werden, was fürn Noob (oder eben "Bob") er ist kann sich derjenige auch nicht Verbessern. 
Man sollte immerwieder Tipps geben und Bosse erklären, gerade (!!) wenn nur wild Leute eingeladen werden um 10 Spieler vollzubekommen.

Das beste ist immernoch wenn man auf seinem Homeserver ein paar gute Kollegen um sich hat mit denen man in Instanzen gehen kann, weil man sich da sicher sein kann das alles glattläuft.

MfG.


----------



## Tibu (15. Mai 2010)

Ist Bob nicht der Geistheiler?


----------



## Petersburg (15. Mai 2010)

Hi Bob 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pusillin (15. Mai 2010)

Ysoraz schrieb:


> Bob ist auf meinem Server ein Synonym für = Noob - Kacknoob - Boon - Failer etc...



Ich musste bei Bob zuerst an Bop denken, also Bind on Bickup,
wusste aber auch dass es ne Beleidung ist.
Stelle mir manchmal die lustige Situation vor:
A: /2 Verkaufe [Beim Aufheben gebundenes Item]
B flüstert: Bop
A: Selber Bop du Ar***, Welcome to Igno!


----------



## Fusselbirne (15. Mai 2010)

Tikume schrieb:


> Irgendwie habe ich eher den Eindruck, dass Du (ungeachtet deines sicherlich beindruckenden Gear-Scores und deines noch beeindruckenderen Skills) auf deine Weise auch ein "Bob" bist.


Ich hätte kaum geglaubt,das mal tun zu müssen,aber ich gebe Tikume Recht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RasDvaTri (15. Mai 2010)

Boah wie cool ihr alle wieder seid mit euren Elterlichen Ratschlägen. Get a Life


----------



## WeRkO (15. Mai 2010)

Hm, hab nur die Überschrift gelesen mit der du dich schon selbst rauskatapultiert hast.


----------



## Vanitra (15. Mai 2010)

Lieber TE, wenn ich mir jetzt nen DK hochziehe, dem dann ein schönes Schwert mit Intelligenz und Zaubermacht spendiere, paar Sachen anziehen die ich gefunden habe, bissl Stofzeug und Leder, am besten grün, blau, lila bunt gemischt, verzaubert wird natürlich nur Ausdauer und gesockelt nur Willenskraft. Und wenn ich dann ICC25 gehen will, ob dann noch mehr solche Threads auftauchen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Soll auch Spieler geben die Spaß haben wollen und diese ziehen dann nur Crapzeug an im Raid um genau solche Reaktionen und "wtf gimp, noob, bob" Whisper zu provozieren.


----------



## Exicoo (15. Mai 2010)

Ich spiele auch auf Frostmourne, habe mittlerweile ebenfalls drei 80er und es stimmt überhaupt, dass da nur bobs spielen! Das sind halt Ausnahmen.. die gibts auf jedem Server!
Wird mal Zeit, dass du mal im RL aktiv wirst xD vllt. spielst du einfach zu viel WoW!! oO


----------



## Pusillin (15. Mai 2010)

Vanitra schrieb:


> Lieber TE, wenn ich mir jetzt nen DK hochziehe, dem dann ein schönes Schwert mit Intelligenz und Zaubermacht spendiere, paar Sachen anziehen die ich gefunden habe, bissl Stofzeug und Leder, am besten grün, blau, lila bunt gemischt, verzaubert wird natürlich nur Ausdauer und gesockelt nur Willenskraft. Und wenn ich dann ICC25 gehen will, ob dann noch mehr solche Threads auftauchen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Kein gutes Argument, denn der Spaß hört da auf, wenn man dabei 24 andere Leute behindert,
weil du, wie der TE sagte, nicht über 2k DPS kommt, was andere dann ausgleichen müssen.

Ich bin ja eigentlich kein Gearscore-Freak oder so, aber es gibt halt Mindestvorraussetzungen.
Man kann Icc25er einfach nicht mit solchen Leuten machen, oder höchstens nur, wenn andere Leute diese ausgleichen.

Bc Zeiten war ich das erste Mal Kara, und bei Moroes hatte
wirklich jeder, jeder im Raid den Debuff, und der Boss hatte nichtmal 50% HP verloren.
Ich als Heiler hatte mich durch Quests, normale Instanzen, Crafting und PvP auf einen gesunden 
Blau - Epic Mix gefarmt, bevor ich es wagte, überhaupt eine Hero zu betreten,
während die DDs einfach keinen Skill und Equipp hatten.
Da hört für mich der Spaß auf.

Oder beim XT in Ulduar25 hat es ein Dudu (normal <1,5k Dps) geschafft,
mehr Schaden an unserem Raid zu machen als am Boss.
Da hört für mich auch der Spaß auf.


Spaß ist gut, aber auf Kosten anderer sollte es nicht passieren,
und wenn wäre ein simpler Kick noch großzügig.

Macht ruhig weiter so...


----------



## Oníshanu (15. Mai 2010)

Ysoraz schrieb:


> Ich habe weder Zeit und Lust diese Liste fortzusetzen, und würde an dieser Stelle von Euch gerne Wissen, bin ich mit diesem Problem der einzige, oder infiziert der unheilbare Bob'n'Fail - Virus alle unsere Server?



Klingt für mich nach: *heul**flenn* Wieso können die Spieler auf meinem Server nicht genauso "gut" wie ich sein und nach meinen Vostellungen das Spiel bestreiten..vermutlich bist auch du einer der dann rummault?


----------



## Zaryul (15. Mai 2010)

Mal so nebenbei angemerkt, was denn nun ein Bob wirklich ist...
<br style=""> <br style=""> 

*Bob* steht für:


ein Wintersportgerät, mit dem die olympische Wintersportart Bobsport ausgeübt wird
ein Wintersportgerät für Kinder, siehe Bobs für Kinder
eine Frisur, siehe Bob (Frisur)
eine fiktive Position im Sprachgebrauch der Kryptografen und bei Netzwerkprotokollen, siehe Alice und Bob
*Bob* ist der Name folgender Personen:


ein männlicher Vorname, siehe Bob (Vorname) – dort auch zu Vornamensträgern
 Familienname:


Alexander Bob (* 1959), Vorstandssprecher des Bibliographischen Institut & F. A. Brockhaus AG
Franz Joseph Bob (1733–1802), vorderösterreichischer Kameralist und Philologe; gilt als erster Professor auf einem wirtschaftswissenschaftlichen Lehrstuhl an der Universität Freiburg
Lorenz Bob (1805–1878), deutscher Uhrmacher
*bob*, *Bob*, *BOB*, *BoB* oder *B.O.B.* steht namentlich oder als Abkürzung für:


bob, Mobiltelefonie-Marke der Mobilkom in Österreich
Bob (Automarke), ehemalige deutsche Automarke
Aktion BOB, eine Aktion gegen Alkohol im Straßenverkehr
Bob, ein ehemaliges österreichisches Kulturmagazin
Radio Bob, ein Radiosender
Microsoft Bob, eine Benutzeroberfläche für Windows-Systeme
B.O.B., Beast of Burden, eine Fahrradanhänger-Marke aus den USA
 Abkürzung:


Balanced Office Building, ein energieeffizientes und nachhaltiges Bürogebäude in Aachen
Band of Brothers, eine Serie von Steven Spielberg und Tom Hanks
Bayerische Oberlandbahn, eine deutsche Bahnbetriebsgesellschaft
Beethoven Orchester Bonn, das Sinfonieorchester von Ludwig van Beethovens Geburtsstadt Bonn
_Bequem ohne Bargeld_, ein System zum elektronischen Buchen und Abrechnen von Nahverkehrstickets, siehe BOB-Ticket
Berner Oberland-Bahnen, eine Schweizer Bahnbetriebsgesellschaft
Berufliche Oberschule Bayern
Berufsorientierungsbüro, schulische Einrichtung der Berufsberatung
Best of Biotech, ein internationaler Businessplan-Wettbewerb mit Fokus auf Life Sciences, veranstaltet von der österreichischen Förderbank Austria Wirtschaftsservice
_best-of-both_, eine Diskont-Mobilfunkmarke der mobilkom austria, siehe Bob (Mobilfunk)
_Blitter-Object_, ein Grafikobjekt in der Computergrafik des Commodore Amiga, ähnlich einem Sprite, siehe BOB (Computergrafik)
Bodensee-Oberschwaben-Bahn, eine deutsche Bahnbetriebsgesellschaft
Boliviano, Währung in Bolivien (ISO-4217-Code)
Flughafen Bora Bora, Flughafen in Französisch-Polynesien (IATA-Code)
Bundesoberbehörde, Institution der deutschen Bundesverwaltung
Bürgschaft ohne Bank, Programm der Bürgschaftsbank Hessen zu Förderung von Existenzgründungen







Sucht euch selbst das raus, was ihr am interessantesten findet.^^




Wir sehen uns in Azeroth.


MfG
 Zaryul


----------



## Zodttd (15. Mai 2010)

Ysoraz schrieb:


> Unser Uber Uber skilled Hunter, hatte den Cast nichteinmal in seiner Leiste. Der Boss zerfetzte uns...



Sobald was gegen Hunter kommt reichts mir echt.

Du hast keine Ahnung vom Hunter du hast keine Ahnung wie einlullender Schuß funktioniert es ist kein Cast sondern ein Spell! 




> Band of Brothers, eine Serie von Steven Spielberg und Tom Hanks



Richtig geile Serie finde ich.


----------



## Grushdak (15. Mai 2010)

VILOGITY schrieb:


> Nö er hat recht, Frostmourne isn PvP Server und der Anteil des Abschaums ist da recht hoch, ...


Die Argumentation wird ja hier immer besser.
Imo wäre das gar nen Grund für ne Pause Deinerseits.
Gebe die Entscheidung dazu mal weiter.

Unmöglich sowas, niveauloser geht's nimmer.
Bezeichnest andere so - wobei sich die Frage stellt, was bist Du dann?!



RasDvaTri schrieb:


> Boah wie cool ihr alle wieder seid mit euren Elterlichen Ratschlägen. Get a Life


Und zu was zählt dieser hohle Spruch dann? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silent Mike (15. Mai 2010)

Auf jedem Server wird man aufgrund der Natur des Menschens jede Art von Leuten finden. Und natürlich gibt es Spieler, die wenig bis gar keine Erfahrung haben, und auch niemanden, der es ihnen beibringt.




Ysoraz schrieb:


> Wir haben nämlich entweder nur Top Spieler die in ihren Topgilden rumlungern und mit ihrem Equip herumposen... Und die ca. 90% anderen... Die bobs...




Diesen Satz finde ich allerdings interessant... Wenn Du mit den sog. Bobs zusammen spielen musst, gehörst du offensichtlich nicht zu den 10% Topgilden-Spielern, sondern den restlichen 90%. Zu was macht Dich das jetzt?

Natürlich ärgert man sich manchmal, wenn jemand durch welche Art von Verhalten oder Spielweise zum Spielverderber wird, aber damit muss man leider leben, wenn man nicht zu den Top Elite Gilden gehört, die als geschlossene Gesellschaft losziehen. 

Ich empfehle Dir ein Single-Player-Spiel zu spielen, wenn Du nicht bereit bist, dich auf andere Menschen einzulassen, die eben nicht so gut ausgerüstet sind, wie Du, und eben wenig Erfahrung haben, oder gern mal Unsinn treiben.


----------



## Carcharoth (15. Mai 2010)

Achtet n bisschen mehr auf euren Tonfall 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## VILOGITY (16. Mai 2010)

Totebone schrieb:


> Dann habt ihr ziemlich schlechte Tanks gehabt.
> 
> Und zum Thema Einlullender Schuss .... der Hunter trifft in seinem normalen Leben nich auf diesen Skill, gibt viele die sich dessen Existenz nichtmal bewusst sind!




Das wird den ADD Tank beim LK sicher freuen, wenn er CD hat und beide Mobs in ihren Minni Enrage gehen, da kommen im 10er schon mal 50K zusammen wenn er nicht Ausweicht.
Letztens hat unser ADD Tank 2x 27K hintereinander gefressen und um war er....


----------



## VILOGITY (16. Mai 2010)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Die Argumentation wird ja hier immer besser.
> Imo wäre das gar nen Grund für ne Pause Deinerseits.
> Gebe die Entscheidung dazu mal weiter.
> 
> ...



Wieso ? Weil ich die Wahrheit geschrieben habe ?
Ich komme gerade aus ICC25er und ich meine NICHT mit "Abschaum" die Leute die einen Boss nicht kennen oder einen nicht so hohen GS haben sondern genau die Leute, die solche 
Spieler runter machen und davon gibt es auf FM sehr viele.
Wir hatten eben auch Spieler dabei die den Prof nicht kannten. Und ? Dann wirds erklärt, fertig.
Aber auch heute waren wieder Bobs dabei die meinten das diese Spieler Nuubs sind und der Raid Scheixxxx ist, weil Leute dabei sind die einen Boss noch nicht gemacht haben. 
Auch heute waren wieder Leute dabei die einfach OFF gehen wenn sie ein Item bekommen haben und Leute die andere beleidigen, weil sie nicht so "perfekt" sind und ins Bett müssen,
da sie morgen Arbeiten müssen.
Die werden dann runter gemacht, weil WoW ja wichtiger ist als schlafen und das sind für mich..........

Aber zu guten 90% sind genau diese Whiner die größten Failbobs und schieben ihre Fehler andere zu um dann in Dala doofe Sprüche über sie abzureissen.
Davon ist der Server voll und die Leute machen dann auch noch Random Raid's auf und machen Leute runter die eben noch nicht so weit sind im Content....ganz großes Kino.


----------



## NoEpicsjustSkill (16. Mai 2010)

Ich habe nicht jeden Post gelesen.Ist auch nicht nötig um dem TE meine Meinung ins Gesicht zu ballern.

Du bist natürlich perfekt...oder?

Vielleicht,aber nur wenn es deine Gesundheit nicht beeinträchtigt,könntest du ja Neulingen in der Schlachtzugs-Instanz 1 bis 2 Tipps geben.
Vielleicht könntest du auch Geduld aufbringen.
Vielleicht könntest du dir auch ein paar Fragen stellen wie z.B.: Hat der Jäger erst angefangen mit WotLk?Hatte der Schurke Aggroprobleme beim leveln und denkt deshalb nicht drüber nach?Ist der Krieger critimmun?
Oder,ok verrückt aber trotzdem,hast du selbst mal angefangen zu raiden???
Ich selbst habe vor "nur" 3 Jahren angefangen WoW zu spielen,aber was mir schon immer auf den Sa.. geht ist die Haltung wie du sie hast.

Erklär doch den Neulingen wie die Instanz funktioniert.

Du könntesteinem Server helfen,deiner Gilde wenn derjenige beitritt,deinem Ruf UND,und jetzt kommts,demjenigen dabei helfen nicht mehr so ein "Bob" zu sein Oo.

P.S.:Es sind 25 Leute im Raid,1 regt sich über Bobs auf,der Rest kommt weiter nachdem der 1 abgehauen ist....an wem lags?


----------



## numisel (16. Mai 2010)

Bei solchen Threads frag ich mich immer wieder, wie es meine Gilde geschafft hat, knapp 4 Jahre volelr Raideinsatz zu überstehen, mit immer wechselnden Besetzungen. Klar, haben wir einen Grundkern, aber es sind imemr weider neue dazugekommen und alte gegangen.

Zu BC-Zeiten wars immer noch extrem lustig zu Raiden. Das erste Mal, als wir SSC waren, sind wir so jämmerlich am Trash verreckt. Und was haben wir gemacht? Halb totgelacht haben wir uns. Keiner wollte vorher Taktiken lesen. Wir wollten uns überraschen lassen. Und es lief mies. Aber das war egal. Auch wenn wir dann ab und an Randoms später mitgenommen haben, wenn wir einen Wipe bei Kael'thas oder Leotheras hatten, kam meist nur ein einfaches "der Quotenwipe, jetzt liegt er", und kein Geflme vonwegen "ihr könnt nix!".
Aber jetzt zu WotLK Zeiten ist es so, dass die, die so monster equiptet sind, meist schlimmer sind als die von dir beschriebenen "Bobs". Diese imba Progamer halten sich für was Besseres, weil sie einen sowas von großen EPEEN oder GS oder was auch immer fürn Shit haben. Und bei den Bossen brauchen die auch keine Erklärung, sondern stürmen vor und beschweren sich, warum der Tank keine Aggro hält.
Die "Bobs" verursachen vielleicht mal den ein oder anderen Wipe. Aber dann wird der kurz in einen anderen Channel geswitcht, gefragt, was er denn nicht verstanden hat. Und dann bekommt er alles nochmal ausführlich erklärt, sodass er es versteht. Weil die lassen mit sich reden und sind wenigstens noch meistens nett und freundlich.


Ich tippe mal eher, du hast dir hier nur deinen Frust von der Seele geschrieben, weil du zu den von mir beschrieben Progamern gehörst, die sich nix von anderen sagen lassen können und die schlechte Spieler für sofort schlecht halten. Hast du dir vielleicht mal überlegt, eine Gilde mit denen aufzubauen, mit ihnen Naxx und Ulduar zu gehen und dir so eine Gemeintschaft aufzubauen? Aber nein, dann kann man ja nicht ICC und Equip farmen und der größte EPEEN-Besitzer sein.


----------



## NoEpicsjustSkill (16. Mai 2010)

Zu meinem Vorposter:Naxx und Ulduar sind nicht nötig um an Equip zu kommen ABER was du wahrscheinlich meinst,ist der menschliche Draht der sich aufbaut.
Und genau dieser "Draht" sorgt für Erfolg.
Wenn ich meinen OT nicht kenne ist er mir egal,ich sche... ihn an und fertig.Entweder er machts richtig oder er fliegt und wir kommen nicht weiter.
Kenne ich aber meinen OT kann ich ihn über einen langen Zeitraum beobachten,lehren und ihm immer wieder Chancen geben.
Und dann...Erfolg =O Krass wa?

Denke du hast es so gemeint =)


----------



## numisel (16. Mai 2010)

Genau das hab ich gemeint. Wie gesagt, wir sind eine Gemeintschaft, die sich seid knapp 4 Jahren nur schwach verändert hat. Haben uns einige Male auch schon RL getroffen. Es klappt einfach alles und wir lachen immernoch über jeden Misserfolg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Al_xander (16. Mai 2010)

Bob der Baumeister.

Können wir das schaffen ?
Jo wir schaffen das!
*WIPE* xD


----------



## Chillers (16. Mai 2010)

Al_xander schrieb:


> Bob der Baumeister.
> 
> Können wir das schaffen ?
> Jo wir schaffen das!
> *WIPE* xD



Mich umlagern so viele Bobs ( ich denke da immer an Twin Peaks), dass sie mir fehlen würden, wären sie nicht mehr da. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terminsel (16. Mai 2010)

Oh Mann, dann bin ich ja auch ein Bob... zumindest ein partieller Bob. ;-)

Heute wurde ich nach ICC 10 in eine angefangene ID eingeladen - der Raid stand vor Sindragosa. Da mein Stamm noch nicht so weit ist, kannte ich den Boss nicht - bin also ein Bob. Ich lag auch beim ersten Versuch recht früh im Dreck, obwohl ich alles verstanden hatte (gute, ausführliche Erklärung, angenehme Leute - selten genug); war eben nicht schnell genug - Doppelbob.
Dann habe ich noch zwei T9-Teile und auch sonst nicht überall 251/264eer Items - Tripplebob. Naja, zumindest, wenn man dem TE glauben kann, was die Qualifikation für Bobs angeht...

Gut, meine Skillung ist vernünftig für meine Klasse und ich beherrsche dieselbe auch gut (zumindest ausreichend gut)... wenn man diese beiden Punkte anrechnet, fallen zwei Bobs weg und es bleibt der einfache Bob... Sapperlot!

Achtung: Das war jetzt mit Absicht ein bissel satirisch überzogen.

Grundsätzlich finde ich bereits diese Bezeichnung "Bob" (noch nie gehört, soll aber wohl in irgendeiner Form diskriminierend sein) genau so unpassend wie Noob, Boon, Gimp, oder all die anderen kreativen Ideen aus dem Internet. Schlechten Spielern sollte man helfen und sie nicht noch durch so bescheuerte Bezeichnungen ausgrenzen. Wobei der Begriff "schlecht" hier relativ zu sehen ist.

Was Onys Atem und Eisheulers Ansturm angeht: das ist sicher vielen schon passiert, dass sie das iwie versemmelt haben und das betrifft nicht nur die "Bobs". Ein Lag, eine Ablenkung im Zimmer (bei mir: Kater vor dem Monitor) oder sich einfach mal kurz mit der Steuerung verhaken kann schon reichen. Aber vermutlich spricht es nur für meine "Bobigkeit", dass ich das so sehe. ;-)

Ich habe neulich einen Spieler in Archavons Kammer getroffen: Gleiche Klasse wie ich, Skillung etc. in den wesentlichen Punkten auch gleich. Seine Ausrüstung war allerdings um Längen besser (zu diesem Zeitpunkt hatte ich noch komplett T9 und den tyrrannischen Kopfball... öhm, Köpfer^^ - er hingegen T10 und Schattenschneide (um dem gleich vorzubeugen: Schatten*schneide* - nicht Schatten*gram*).
Er machte nur 200 DpS mehr als ich.
Ich hätte jetzt die Wahl gehabt, ihn als "Bob" abzustempeln... (ja, die gibt es auch mit gutem Equip)
Statt dessen habe ich ihn angeflüstert und HÖFLICH gefragt, ob ihm der geringe Dämätschunterschied aufgefallen sei - ich erwähnte in der Nachricht noch, dass ich ihn nicht flamen will, oder sonstwas.
Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn: Wir fanden heraus, dass er Fehler in seiner Rota hatte und er war mir dankbar. Und meine Freundesliste war um einen Spieler reicher.

Natürlich gibt es auch diese Spezialfälle, die sich nicht helfen lassen wollen und sich bei Kritik gleich angegriffen fühlen - spielen und spielen lassen heißt es dann.


----------



## Edanos (16. Mai 2010)

Hmm... Dieser Thread langweilt mich... 

@ TE

Ich finde du bist auch ein Bob! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Warum? Weil du nen Bob-Thread eröffnet hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragilu (16. Mai 2010)

Ich selber bin auf Frostmourne (Allianz) und kann es nicht bestätigen das dort nur wie gesagt wird "Bobs" 
sind oh man was ein Wort .

Sicherlich gibt es auch eine Flamer Fraktion im /2 oder diese Art von Progamern xD Aber ganz ehrlich die 
gibt es nicht nur auf Frostmourne . 

Wenn dich die Situation in Random Raids so ankotzt warum gehst du dann ? 

Wenn dich der /2 ankotzt warum bist du dann drin ? 

Meine Tips : 

Serverwechseln ( auf anderen kann/wird es genauso sein )

Gilde suchen ( um Intern zu Raiden )

Account kündigen 


Mfg


----------



## Mounty01 (16. Mai 2010)

> Ja ich weiß, ihr denkt jetzt sicherlich da macht wieder wer einen whine thread auf.


So ist es, warum lässt du es dann nicht einfach?


----------



## Bolvur (16. Mai 2010)

VILOGITY schrieb:


> Wieso ? Weil ich die Wahrheit geschrieben habe ?
> Ich komme gerade aus ICC25er und ich meine NICHT mit "Abschaum" die Leute die einen Boss nicht kennen oder einen nicht so hohen GS haben sondern genau die Leute, die solche
> Spieler runter machen und davon gibt es auf FM sehr viele.
> Wir hatten eben auch Spieler dabei die den Prof nicht kannten. Und ? Dann wirds erklärt, fertig.
> ...



lustigerweise klingt die Kernaussage hier anders als die von deinem ersten Post.
Im ersten Post beschwerst du dich über schlechte Spieler. Die von dir beschriebenen haben durchschnittliches Gear.
In diesem Post ist der von dir benannte "Abschaum" das was ich gerne Sozialkrüppel nenne.

Was gibt es dazu zu sagen?
Eigentlich fast nur, dass es stimmt. Es gibt sehr viele Leute, die sich total daneben benehmen, weil WoW eine anonyme Zone ist.
Es gibt inzwischen relativ klar unterscheidbare Spielerarten, aber davon sehr viele.
Du wirst diese Spieler aber nicht wegkriegen, jedenfalls nicht aus Randomraids.
Teamplay (dazu gehört nunmal Sozialkompetenz) und Skill sind heute nicht mehr wirklich gefragt. Ein Nebeneffekt der Umstrukturierung von WoW.
Es gibt halt Server da sticht das mehr ins Auge als auf anderen.
Besonders auf diesen Servern solltest du dir möglichst rasch eine Gilde suchen.


----------



## Pizzaboy (16. Mai 2010)

@ te

ich komme auch von Frostmourne
und ich gebe dir einen Tipp suche dir die Raids genau aus in den du Rein möchtest
du kannst mir ne Pm schicken dann kann ich dir ein paar vernünftige rnd raidleiter von Frostmourne nennen.
ach ja wie ist eigentlich dein eq und so weiter?
Denn wenn man auf unserem Server Ony und Pdk geht endet das oftmals in einem Desaster weil viele einfach kein Plan von ihrer Klasse haben und nur schnell nen char auf 80 gezogen habenund den mit heros eq wenn dein eq reicht solltest du unbedingt icc gehen , da trennt sich die Spreu vom Weizen auf unserem Server

ach ja auf ally transen kann ich dir nur abraten
da gibt es jede Menge top raid gilden und da brauchst du ohne 6k gs dich nicht mal für Burg hero melden


----------



## Lenay (16. Mai 2010)

Sind wir nicht alle ein wenig Bob im Kopp 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ?Ne jetzt mal ehrlich ,jeder ist doch auf seine eigene Art und Weise ein wenig beschränkt im Kopf ,die einen mehr ,die anderen weniger ...und schlimm ?
Ich doch auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## evalux (16. Mai 2010)

Ein Bob oder "Bobby" ist keinesfalls ein Noob, da hat unser Threadersteller wohl was durcheinandergebracht.

Ein Bob ist eigentlich einer, der grosse Sprüche kloppt, totalen Müll macht und dann mit den Spruch, alle anderen hätten ja "keinen Plan hier" sich aus dem Schlachtzug portet. Das Wort kommt von Bobby, einen Spieler, der zu BC-Zeiten genau das mal gemacht hat.



> Lassen wir mal die Raids beiseite... Nach dem ich nach etlichen Wipes die Nase voll hatte und mich per RS wieder nach Dala teleportierte. War ich wieder ihn der gewohnten Umgebung meines Servers... Umzingelt von zweierlei Typen von Leuten. Wir haben nämlich entweder nur Top Spieler die in ihren Topgilden rumlungern und mit ihrem Equip herumposen... Und die ca. 90% anderen... Die bobs... Ganz zu schweigen von Leuten die im /2 rum Spammen wie geil nicht gerade einer wo Gefailed hat. Dann gibt es noch die, die mit Unterstützung von Kapitän Capslock und seiner Shiftcrew etwas anderes ziemlich uninteressantes Preisgeben oder Leute für etwas suchen wo sowieso keiner mitgeht... Inkl. der lvl 60er die für BWL "FUNRAIDS" suchen und ca. 2h Stunden damit den /2 zuspammen bis sie es schließlich aufgeben...



...wie wir sehen, ist der TE auf seiem Server in bester Umgebung. Jeder macht , was er will, ausser er. Er macht, was er will.


----------



## Deathgnom (16. Mai 2010)

Zaryul schrieb:


> Mal so nebenbei angemerkt, was denn nun ein Bob wirklich ist...
> <br style=""> <br style="">
> 
> *Bob* steht für:
> ...



bob ist auch ein Baumeister der mit sprechenden Autos eine stadt gebaut hat


----------



## Orgoron (16. Mai 2010)

Ysoraz schrieb:


> Bob ist auf meinem Server ein Synonym für = Noob - Kacknoob - Boon - Failer etc...



Na dann bist du ja in bester Gesellschaft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




P.S. Noob ist eigentlich kein schimpfwort sondern bezeichnet im ursprungllichen sinne nur jemanden der neu im Spiel ist und sich nich so auskennt.

Aber das kannst du ja nicht wissen du warst ja von geburt an ein Pro.


----------



## XBroganX (16. Mai 2010)

Genau wegen den Punkten die der TE beschreibt bin ich von Frostmourne weg :>


----------



## Maredan (16. Mai 2010)

Da es bis jetzt die häufigste Frage war...Bob war auf unserem Server zu Lvl70 Zeiten ein beliebter Spieler welcher FdF vor HdH im Alteractal tapte.....auf deutsch es ist ein anderer Begriff für ein Noob, Boon etc.
Auf meinem jetzigen Server..Die Aldor...ist es auch sehr unwahrscheinlich gute Leute für einen Icc randomraid zu finden, es sei denn du hast eine wirklich gute Gilde wie ich inzwischen. 
Auf einigen anderen Servern ist dieses Problem laut ein paar Freunden nicht wirklich vorhanden......wechsel auf einen PvP server....werd ich demnächst auch machen.
und wenn möglich auch auf ein recht vollen.

Ps: Sehr nett erzählte Geschichten^^...aber das ist in den meisten Randomraids keine Seltenheit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



cia und viel Spaß ingame.....wer Rechtschreibfehler usw. findet darf sie behalten.


----------



## Eyatrian (16. Mai 2010)

Tikume schrieb:


> Irgendwie habe ich eher den Eindruck, dass Du (ungeachtet deines sicherlich beindruckenden Gear-Scores und deines noch beeindruckenderen Skills) auf deine Weise auch ein "Bob" bist.



Hast mal wieder *PERFEKT* den Kern getroffen !


----------



## Zydoom (16. Mai 2010)

> ... wie geil nicht gerade einer wo Gefailed hat.



Da hör' ich meinen Deutschlehrer von früher schreien. :O


----------



## Booma (16. Mai 2010)

Ysoraz schrieb:


> Bob ist auf meinem Server ein Synonym für = Noob - Kacknoob - Boon - Failer etc...



Dann fass dir dochmal schon an die eigene Nase...
Unglaublich...


----------



## Derwosambestenweis (16. Mai 2010)

Tikume schrieb:


> Und wir wissen ja dass die Wow Pros für Anfänger nichts übrige haben. Da verlassen auch mal 10 *man *umgehend das AK-Raid wenn jemand anmerkt dass er heute das erste mal hier ist.
> Aber dann jammern Wow wäre zu leicht.



Da verlassen auch mal 10 *Mann* umgehend *den* Ak-Raid, wenn jemand anmerkt das er heute das erste mal hier ist.
Sry Tikume das wollt ich schon immer mal machen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Vitany2910 schrieb:


> jaaa, steinigt alle, die nicht top im spiel und equipt sind... alle ans kreuz, die sämtliche inis und raids noch nicht im schlaf runterbeten können... un*d leute, die sich vielleicht aus versehen (oder auch aus gutem grund) "versockelt" haben, gehören alle auf den scheiterhaufen....*
> 
> 
> *ironie off*



6str Versockelt ? 
Das ist nicht versockelt, dass ist Geiz oder dummheit > sind noch aus BC (glaub sogar die von den Ehrenfestehändler)


----------



## Nusku (16. Mai 2010)

Es gibt heute viele der Bobs
Deswegen gucke ich , wenn ich Luete in einen Raide lade, das jeder mindestens 3-4 T10 heilt.
Selbst casual Player müssen heute, auf Grund der Zeit schon, mindestens 3 T10 haben , selbst wenn sie nur die Dailys machen. Vielleicht mal ne Weekly oder 1-2 runden ICC10 oder so..

Wer das nicht hat, der spielt entweder seinen Char nie, oder ist unter aller Kanone. Solche Player->kick, oder sie bekommen halt keinen Loot.
So einfach ist das.


----------



## Ollibur (16. Mai 2010)

Heyho!

Ich will kein Bob sein und nur Kontra geben, aber:

Wenn ein Bob jemand ist, der schlecht Wow spielt, dann bist du in meinen Augen auch ein Bob, weil du andere Spieler nur nach ihrem Können und Equip beurteilst,
scheinst aber vergessen zu haben, dass dies ein Spiel ist, in dem man regelrecht gezwungen ist, mit anderen mitzuspielen und sich nicht zu bekriegen, weil man was nicht versteht!

Du scheinst den Sinn nicht ganz verstanden zu haben und bevor du dir das Recht nimmst, über andere zu urteilen, liefere Beweise und nicht nur hohles Gelaber!

Ich selbst bezeichne mich nicht als guten Spieler, aber mir macht das SPIEL trotzdem SPAß, weil ich im Gegensatz zu dir nicht nur Extreme kenne!

Peace, Baby!


----------



## Zydoom (16. Mai 2010)

Nusku schrieb:


> Es gibt heute viele der Bobs
> Deswegen gucke ich , wenn ich Luete in einen Raide lade, das jeder mindestens 3-4 T10 heilt.
> Selbst casual Player müssen heute, auf Grund der Zeit schon, mindestens 3 T10 haben , selbst wenn sie nur die Dailys machen. Vielleicht mal ne Weekly oder 1-2 runden ICC10 oder so..
> 
> ...



Wirklich erstaunlich wie wenig, eher absolut garkeine Ahnung hast...

Ich habe derzeit 2 t10 teile. Dürfte also nicht bei dir mit. 

Komisch das ich locker meine 7-9k dps fahre. 

____

Bob heißt nicht das man kein Equip hat, sondern nur das man nicht besonders intelligent handelt.
Bei dir ist das schließlich auch der Fall wenn du wirklich denkst der Skill kommt vom Equip. 

____

Neuer Vorschlag: Absofort nennt man niemanden mehr Noob, sondern einfach "Nusku".


----------



## Tontaube (16. Mai 2010)

Ysoraz schrieb:


> Bob ist auf meinem Server ein Synonym für = Noob - Kacknoob - Boon - Failer etc...



Wenn ich sowas schon wieder lese..

Du stehst doch, wenn Du nicht grade mit den deiner Meinung nach absoluten Deppen einen Raid besuchst, auch nur in Dalaran rum. 
Bist neidisch auf die Spieler der Topgilden, in die Du ja scheinbar nicht reinkommst. 
Bekommst ein freudiges Kribbeln in deiner unteren Körperhälfte wenn Du dir dein ICC-Was-auch-immer taugliches Equip anschaust und musst nun einen (oder mehrere) Schuldige finden die dein Unvermögen, auch eine Top-Wer-weiss-was Gilde zu finden, ausbaden müssen.

Grüße 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hammersmith (16. Mai 2010)

Das so ein sinnloser Thread wie der hier auf 6 Seiten kommt,hätte ich nicht gedacht. Ich glaube viele beschäftigen sich mehr mit andern Spielern als mit sich sich selbst.Und wenn man nur lauter Bobs um sich herum sieht, wirds Zeit sich mal selbst zu betrachten^^


----------



## Vanilecornet (16. Mai 2010)

Du bist Horde stimmts? @ysoraz


----------



## peddy3008 (16. Mai 2010)

Anstatt die Leute als Noob oder Bob zu bezeichnen wäre es eventuell besser ihnen ihre Fehler mal aufzuzeigen.
Zudem denke ich das gerade solche leute wie du es sind die die grössten Noobs sind.


Dauerndes gejammer und gemecker von euch.
Helft den Leuten ,wechselt den Server oder gleich das ganze Spiel.
Aber wieso jammert ihr den Usern bei Buffed eigentlich immer mit euren Server Problemen die Ohren voll??

Kennst du Blizzard?
Schreib die an und jammer da rum Himmel nochmal.


----------



## mattenowie (16. Mai 2010)

Derwosambestenweis schrieb:


> Das ist nicht versockelt, dass ist Geiz oder dummheit > sind noch aus BC (glaub sogar die von den Ehrenfestehändler)



..., dass ist _der _Geiz oder _die _*Dummheit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *


----------



## timinatorxx (16. Mai 2010)

das mit dem dk kann ich nich verstehen jeder fängt mal neu an passiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Progamer13332 (16. Mai 2010)

jo ich als echter progamer fühle da sehr mit dir und kann dich voll verstehen, wir pros sind so arm dran, da wir einfach echt nur von bobs umzingelt sind gestern in rnd icc 10er prof hm, da sind wir bestimmt 10mal gewiped weil es iwelche gimps net hinbekommen haben, die seuche ordentlich weiter zugeben, einfach nur urlow sowas, aber naja was will man machen, im rl laufen auch 90% bobs rum, kann man ganz gut in wow übertragen


----------



## Bazzilus (16. Mai 2010)

Anscheinend lungert Tikume immer im Forum rum - um irgendwelche sinnlosen Beiträge zu schreiben. Quasi ein verärgertes Kind das nach Aufmerksamkeit schreit. Irgendwie scheint sie am Thema zu failen und praktisch immer persönlich zu werden. Egal. 

Was ich dir nur für Tips geben kann, solltest du auf Frostmourne längerfristig bleiben wollen: Versuch einen eigenen Raid zu starten. Im Moment klingt diese Antwort hart, aber wenn du eigene Ansprüche an den Raid stellst und selbst etwas schaffen willst, kommst du nicht drumherum. Und bist du erstmal über diesen Punkt hinaus, haste schon bald deine eigene Stammgruppe, bzw. Leute die DICH anschreiben, ob du wieder etwas organisierst. 

Wird dir der Server zuviel, schlage ich dir vor bei WoWcensus mal reinzuschnuppern und dir die Statistiken der Server anzuschaun. Dort kannst du schnell rausfiltern welcher Server für dich bei einem Neustart der Richtige ist. Derzeit sind für PVP: Frostwolf und Gorgannash recht gute Server - sehr viel los! PvE technisch. Zirkel des Cenarius - viel RPG - allerdings ne Menge nette und kompetente Leute unterwegs. Möchtest du eine volle Fraktion also bei der viel los ist: Geh nach Dun Morogh. Allianzserver - da wird eigentlich ständig irgendwas unternommen - ob Retro oder aktuell.

Und Bobs gibts überall. Genauso wie Noobs, Gimps und Boons


----------



## Elito (16. Mai 2010)

Garkeiner schrieb:


> Ob Tikume dir Unrecht tut....hmmm...was zur Hölle ist denn ein Bob? Ausser eine Kurzform von William...glaub ich.



Bob ist eine Kurzform von Robert.
Bill kommt von William. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Obsurd (16. Mai 2010)

Auf jedem Server hat es schlechte Leute, du machst hier aber ein zimliches Drama du redest von pdk25 wo einer und ich wiederhole 1ner nicht weggerannt ist ! Wenn er das erste mal dabei ist kann es mal passieren,vieleicht hatte er sogar dc, keine Ahnung.

Such dir ne gute Gilde mit der du raiden kannst.


----------



## Blablubs (16. Mai 2010)

Wie hier die meisten den TE flamen obwohl er mit dem, was er sagt, absolut Recht hat, wahrscheinlich wurden die meisten hier schonmal selber angepflaumt weil sie schlichtweg nicht spielen können. Es ist doch immer wieder unglaublich, was man nicht so alle zu sehen bekommt, man braucht sicherlich keinen IQ von >150 zu haben um halbwegs gescheit WoW zu spielen, dennoch kann man sehen, wer die Hauptschule wohl nicht geschafft hätte wenn er den Schulleiter nicht mit einem Messer bedroht hätte. WoW wird halt immer mehr zu einem Spiel der breiten Masse, früher haben halt nur "Gamer" WoW gespielt, also Leute, die sich generell für Computer-Spiele interessieren und sich mit diesen auch ein wenig auseinandersetzen, aber seitdem WoW immer mehr für die dumme Masse zugeschnitten wird spielen auch viele Familienmütter oder ähnliche WoW, und die schaffen es noch nichtmal aus dem Tod und Verfall zu laufen wenn Jesus persönlich es ihnen befehlen würde.


----------



## ctullhu (16. Mai 2010)

Blablubs schrieb:


> aber seitdem WoW immer mehr für die dumme Masse zugeschnitten wird spielen auch viele Familienmütter oder ähnliche WoW, und die schaffen es noch nichtmal aus dem Tod und Verfall zu laufen wenn Jesus persönlich es ihnen befehlen würde.



sorry, kollege aber du bist mit der aussage für mich persönlich awardwinner für die hohlste frucht des threads.
meine frau ist mutter, sie liebt wow und zockt es gerne und mit leidenschaft. sie hat ein gutes equip und sicher mehr ahnung als die retorten-80er, die sich mal eben ihren char ziehen lassen.
um mal genauso vorurteilsbehaftet zu antworten: wenn du mal mit der sonderschule durch bist und einen job als pommesgeradebieger hast, dann wirst du verstehen, wieso manche menschen mit arbeit oder familie nicht unbedingt so skillig sind wie die, denen mami das zimmer aufräumt und papi die hausaufgaben macht, damit sie zocken können.


----------



## Allexiella (16. Mai 2010)

Dank so einer Community (90%, nicht alle) haben andere MMORPG´s einen regen Zulauf.


----------



## Blablubs (16. Mai 2010)

ctullhu schrieb:


> sorry, kollege aber du bist mit der aussage für mich persönlich awardwinner für die hohlste frucht des threads.
> meine frau ist mutter, sie liebt wow und zockt es gerne und mit leidenschaft. sie hat ein gutes equip und sicher mehr ahnung als die retorten-80er, die sich mal eben ihren char ziehen lassen.
> um mal genauso vorurteilsbehaftet zu antworten: wenn du mal mit der sonderschule durch bist und einen job als pommesgeradebieger hast, dann wirst du verstehen, wieso manche menschen mit arbeit oder familie nicht unbedingt so skillig sind wie die, denen mami das zimmer aufräumt und papi die hausaufgaben macht, damit sie zocken können.



Das ich durch Verallgemeinerungen und Übertreibungen provoziere ist Ok. Das du das verwerflich, moralisch falsch oder was auch immer findest ist auch Ok. Das du danach aber selber verallgemeinerst und übertreibst ist nichts weiter als total dämmlich und nimmt dir eigentlich die benötigte Glaubwürdigkeit um mit dir zu diskussieren, da unterhalte ich mich lieber mit einem Stein, der labert dann wenigstens nicht irgendeinen Müll dazwischen.


----------



## Moshjo (16. Mai 2010)

Kremlin schrieb:


> was zum geier ist ein 'bob'?







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iq4_RiT3KMY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ctullhu (16. Mai 2010)

Blablubs schrieb:


> Das ich durch Verallgemeinerungen und Übertreibungen provoziere ist Ok. Das du das verwerflich, moralisch falsch oder was auch immer findest ist auch Ok. Das du danach aber selber verallgemeinerst und übertreibst ist nichts weiter als total dämmlich und nimmt dir eigentlich die benötigte Glaubwürdigkeit um mit dir zu diskussieren, da unterhalte ich mich lieber mit einem Stein, der labert dann wenigstens nicht irgendeinen Müll dazwischen.



upps, getroffene hunde und so ?
schmeckt die eigene medizin wirklich so schlecht ?


----------



## Talismaniac (16. Mai 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yeaTAWVcKFc


----------



## Blablubs (16. Mai 2010)

ctullhu schrieb:


> upps, getroffene hunde und so ?
> schmeckt die eigene medizin wirklich so schlecht ?



Man könnte genau das selbe unter den Post schreiben, in dem du deine arme Mutter verteidigst. Aber naja, wer von der eigenen Ideologie verarscht wird muss versuchen die Diskussion auf einen niederes Niveau zu ziehen, kennt man ja.


----------



## Eddishar (16. Mai 2010)

Oder meinte er gar, "mein Server ist voller Boobs"? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (16. Mai 2010)

Ja genau ihr supertollen mega imba uber Progamer R0xx0rs seid schuld dass ich nicht mehr raide. der macht 0,0000000000000000000000000000000001 DPS zu wenig der wird gekickt! Der hat um 20 GS zu wenig, den nehmen wir nicht. Boah schau mal der hat crit. statt stärke gesockelt *kick*. WÄÄÄÄÄH der hatte 1 mehr beim Würflen Leader (Kumpel) Kick den das ist ein pöser Junge! Kuck mal der N00b (oder wie du sagst Bob 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) der hat nur 2 T9 Teile, aber das reicht odch für Naxx. ... egal *kick*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ctullhu (16. Mai 2010)

Blablubs schrieb:


> Man könnte genau das selbe unter den Post schreiben, in dem du deine arme Mutter verteidigst. Aber naja, wer von der eigenen Ideologie verarscht wird muss versuchen die Diskussion auf einen niederes Niveau zu ziehen, kennt man ja.



die ehefrau. du solltest zumindest die posts anderer auch begreifen, ehe du antwortest.
mit der mami war deine gemeint, da ich deinen unüberlegten post mal auf deine person umgedreht hatte, was offenbar ja eine empfindliche stelle bei dir getroffen hatte.
nicht böse sein, deine mami ist bestimmt eine tolle person und ich hatte nicht damit gerechnet, dass du den sinn in meinem post (unüberlegtes posten ohne nachzudenken und sinnloses über einen kamm scheren von gruppen beleidigt andere leute) nicht verstehst und das direkt auf dein umfeld projezierst.
hätte ich geahnt wie nahe ich da an der wahrheit bin hätte ich es gelassen.
sorry nochmal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Garede (16. Mai 2010)

Hallo erstmal,

also wenn ich das hier so alles Lese, was meine geschätzen Vorposter so alles von sich geben,dann frage ich mich, ob es nicht möglich ist hier in diesem Forum auch irgendwann mal eine sachliche Diskussion hinzubekommen. Spätestens nach drei bis vier Antworten kommt irgend jemand daher und lästert über einen anderen Poster. ich dacht eigentlich Foren sind dazu da, sich über das Spiel auszutauschen und sich mit Informationen zum Spiel zu versorgen. ich glaube aber mindestens 50 % der Leute die hier ihre Meinung äußern haben gar kein Intresse daran sich sachlich und vernünftig zu verhalten, sonder fangen gleichan los zu flamen auf teufel komm raus. Es ist echt schade.
Das musste mal gesagt werden

So nun zum TE: Wenn Deiner Meinung nach so viel "Bobs" auf deinem Server sind: Mach was dagegen. Eröffne ne eigen Gilde mit Ts und allem was dazu gehört. Pick Dir Spieler raus , die Deiner Meinung nach für Deine Anforderungen geeignet sind. Wenn du keine passenden Mitspieler findest, nimm Dir irgendeinen Spieler geh mit ihm ins Ts und hilf ihm dabei so zu werden wie Du es gern hättest und siehe da der erste dauerhafte Mitspiler ist gefunden. Ich auf unserm Server habe son schon einen Menge von festen Mitspielern gefunden. Also ich mache es meistens so und es macht gleich viel mehr Spaß.

So und nu flamed mich zu
"Have a nice Day"


----------



## Blablubs (16. Mai 2010)

ctullhu schrieb:


> die ehefrau. du solltest zumindest die posts anderer auch begreifen, ehe du antwortest.
> mit der mami war deine gemeint, da ich deinen unüberlegten post mal auf deine person umgedreht hatte, was offenbar ja eine empfindliche stelle bei dir getroffen hatte.
> nicht böse sein, deine mami ist bestimmt eine tolle person und ich hatte nicht damit gerechnet, dass du den sinn in meinem post (unüberlegtes posten ohne nachzudenken und sinnloses über einen kamm scheren von gruppen beleidigt andere leute) nicht verstehst und das direkt auf dein umfeld projezierst.
> hätte ich geahnt wie nahe ich da an der wahrheit bin hätte ich es gelassen.
> ...



Ob's nun deine Frau oder deine Urgroßmutter ist ist total egal, Fakt ist, sie ist Mutter, und das ist das einzige, was in diesem Kontext wichtig war, von daher kannst du dir den Eingangsflame über das Verstehen von Posts durchaus sparen. "Die empfindliche Stelle", die du getroffen hast, nennt sich fremdschämen, fremdschämen für so viel Blödheit hinter einem Nickname. Wer schon das ein oder andere von mir gelesen hat weiß, dass ich gerne übertreibe und provoziere weil ich auf genau solche Antworten hoffe, dementsprechend sollte man nicht jedes einzelne Wort für bare Münze nehmen, ich weiß, dass es durchaus auch 40-jährige Mütter gibt die gut spielen können, um das mal hier klarzustellen. Um jetzt nochmal auf den mageren Inhalt einzugehen und die RL-Flames ohne Substanz zu ignorieren, es ging mir darum, dass du mich verurteilt hast für Vorurteile offen zu sein bzw. an diese zu glauben und kommst 2 Zeilen später mit einem Vorurteil deinerseits, das ist der Moment, an dem ich an der Intelligenz der menschlichen Spezies zweifele.


----------



## Tikume (16. Mai 2010)

Blablubs schrieb:


> es ging mir darum, dass du mich verurteilt hast für Vorurteile offen zu sein bzw. an diese zu glauben und kommst 2 Zeilen später mit einem Vorurteil deinerseits, das ist der Moment, an dem ich an der Intelligenz der menschlichen Spezies zweifele.


Vielleicht wollte er Dir nur einfach mal demonstrieren wie das ist und offensichtlich hat er ja ins Schwarze getroffen.


----------



## Micro(welle) (16. Mai 2010)

Ich weiß leider nicht was der TE hören möchte, da er vieles als nicht konstruktiv betrachtet deshalb schildere Ich einfach mal, wie ich das ganze sehe.
Es kann wohl sein das Leute oft nicht das schaffen, wozu sie in der Lage sind(Sie schaffen nicht die Dps , bewegen sich ungünstig etc....), wobei Ich mir ziemlich sicher bin das es sehr wenige schaffen. Anstatt über diese Leute zu urteilen könntest du ja einfach mal damit anfangen ihnen bei zu bringen wie sie es besser machen.
Das wäre ein erster Schritt dieses Problem, das deiner Ansicht nach besteht, in den Griff zu bekommen.


----------



## Rasgaar (16. Mai 2010)

Garkeiner schrieb:


> .was zur Hölle ist denn ein Bob? Ausser eine Kurzform von William...glaub ich.



Made my day! xD


----------



## Blablubs (16. Mai 2010)

Tikume schrieb:


> Vielleicht wollte er Dir nur einfach mal demonstrieren wie das ist und offensichtlich hat er ja ins Schwarze getroffen.



Vielleicht muss ich die Stichwörter markieren oder so damit auch der letzte Depp es kapiert. Es ging mir einzig und allein um den Widerspruch, dass er einerseits Vorurteile verurteilt und sie andererseits selber nutzt, nicht darum, wie sinnvoll oder produktiv Vorurteile. Also bevor sich gleich wieder irgendein Vollhorst meldet möge er bitte zuerst das lesen, was ich schreibe, und nicht das, was er sich gerade einbildet, das ich schreibe.


----------



## Terminsel (16. Mai 2010)

Nusku schrieb:


> Es gibt heute viele der Bobs
> Deswegen gucke ich , wenn ich Luete in einen Raide lade, das jeder mindestens 3-4 T10 heilt.
> Selbst casual Player müssen heute, auf Grund der Zeit schon, mindestens 3 T10 haben , selbst wenn sie nur die Dailys machen. Vielleicht mal ne Weekly oder 1-2 runden ICC10 oder so..
> 
> ...




Ladys and Gentleman! Mr. Bob Nusku! Applause!


----------



## Murelius (16. Mai 2010)

wenns dir nicht gefällt auf deinem server dann spiel doch einfach nicht
es zwingt dich keiner wow zu spielen


----------



## ødan (16. Mai 2010)

also ich finde euch ja alle doof ._.

*hinter dem sofa versteck*


----------



## Terminsel (16. Mai 2010)

Garede schrieb:


> So nun zum TE: Wenn Deiner Meinung nach so viel "Bobs" auf deinem Server sind: Mach was dagegen. Eröffne ne eigen Gilde mit Ts und allem was dazu gehört. Pick Dir Spieler raus , die Deiner Meinung nach für Deine Anforderungen geeignet sind. Wenn du keine passenden Mitspieler findest, nimm Dir irgendeinen Spieler geh mit ihm ins Ts und hilf ihm dabei so zu werden wie Du es gern hättest und siehe da der erste dauerhafte Mitspiler ist gefunden. Ich auf unserm Server habe son schon einen Menge von festen Mitspielern gefunden. Also ich mache es meistens so und es macht gleich viel mehr Spaß.
> 
> So und nu flamed mich zu
> "Have a nice Day"



Richtig, und ich möchte noch hinzufügen: Wenn du deine IMBA-Expertenprogamertruppe beisammen hast: Bleibt am besten unter euch, wenn ihr keine "Bobs" (dieser Begriff geht echt garnicht) unter euch haben wollt.


----------



## Thoor (16. Mai 2010)

Typen wie der TE sind der Grund das ich von FM weggetranst habe o.o

PS: welche Beiträge nützllich sind und welche nicht entscheidet die Com. und nicht du, ich hab langsam mehr das Gefühl das du son krasser AK10ner equippter Überpr0fi bist der 2k DPS fährt und dann allem anderen die Schuld gibt

PSS: es heisst nich chema sondern schema du Rechtschreibbob!

bobbigen abend wünsch ich allerseits!


----------



## Rainaar (17. Mai 2010)

Totebone schrieb:


> Und zum Thema Einlullender Schuss .... der Hunter trifft in seinem normalen Leben nich auf diesen Skill, gibt viele die sich dessen Existenz nichtmal bewusst sind!



Ja, so ist das wohl und man kann den meisten Spielern nicht mal wirklich einen Vorwurf machen. Es gibt zu viele Skills die man erst sehr spät lernt und/oder nie braucht.
Selbst wenn man einen Char mühsam gelevelt hat kann man ihn eigentlich nicht spielen, da man wie gesagt einen wichtigen Teil Skills erst mit oder kurz vor der Höchststufe bekommt und man für das erfolgreiche Leveln und Innies gehen nur 1-4 Fähigkeiten braucht.

Wäre es in den Anfangsleveln schon gefragt erweiterte Fähigkeiten wie einlullender Schuss usw. einzusetzen würden die Leute das auch können.


----------



## Sapper13 (17. Mai 2010)

Ysoraz schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Buffies!
> 
> Mal eben zu mir ich spiele seit Anfang TBC begeistert WoW und habe mittlerweile 3 meiner Chars auf 80 gebracht und sie ICC tauglich equipt. Doch ist dies auf meinem Server "Frostmourne" beinahe ein Ding der Unmöglichkeit.
> 
> ...



Hey!!! Wir haben Gott hier!

Hi Gott schön dich hier auch mal zu sehen! Spielst Du immer noch den Jäger oder haste dir mit WotLK erstmal nen DK gemacht? Naja egal...

Es grüßt dich Bob der Baumeister


----------



## Uratak (17. Mai 2010)

Das schöne an der ganzen Sache ist - hast Du schonmal nen Raid aufgemacht wenn alles nur Idioten sind auf Deinem Server? Sich hinzustellen und "Mimimi der will nicht richtig mit mir spielen" zu machen ist einfach nur Fail. Was den Rest angeht: Azshara Random 25er ICC 9 Bosse im HM down und Arthas (NH) auf Farmstatus. Alles an 1 Raidtag die Woche. Im 10er gestern Random 11/12 HM gelegt - gut wir waren 4 Stamm Spieler. Allerdings wäre es mal interessant zu wissen was Du für eine Klasse spielst und wie der Char aussieht usw. ... ich vermute mal Du bist selber so ein kleiner "Fail Bob".

Warum man in PDK wiped weil einer Eisheuler verkackt kann ich mir nicht erklären ...


----------



## sigimalygos (17. Mai 2010)

Vitany2910 schrieb:


> jaaa, steinigt alle, die nicht top im spiel und equipt sind... alle ans kreuz, die sämtliche inis und raids noch nicht im schlaf runterbeten können... und leute, die sich vielleicht aus versehen (oder auch aus gutem grund) "versockelt" haben, gehören alle auf den scheiterhaufen....
> 
> 
> *ironie off*



Find ich sehr passend deine Signatur mit IBOB passt schön zum thema xD


----------



## Petu (18. Mai 2010)

Progamer13332 schrieb:


> jo ich als echter progamer fühle da sehr mit dir und kann dich voll verstehen, wir pros sind so arm dran, da wir einfach echt nur von bobs umzingelt sind gestern in rnd icc 10er prof hm, da sind wir bestimmt 10mal gewiped weil es iwelche gimps net hinbekommen haben, die seuche ordentlich weiter zugeben, einfach nur urlow sowas, aber naja was will man machen, im rl laufen auch 90% bobs rum, kann man ganz gut in wow übertragen




War das jetzt eine Satire ?

Oder meint der das tatsächlich ?


----------



## J_0_T (18. Mai 2010)

@TE.... 

Schon mal dran gedacht das die sogennanten Bobs keine Bobs sind? Das sie genau wie du auch einige 80'er haben? Und leider nur im gegensatz zu dir bescheiden spielen? Un sag jetzt net das sowas nicht gehen kann...

Beobachte das generell öfters das die sogenannten guten spieler sich mit ihren twinks wie idioten bewegen. und das war keine Kritik sondern meine meinung.


zu deinem Problem... wenn es dir auf dem realm nicht gefällt wechsle doch einfach. Da du eh nix an dem problem ändern kannst... sofern natürlich die ideen anderer trolle greifen das alle sogenannte tests durchziehen müssen wäre es entweder sehr ruhig oder das spiel tot.



Aber, und das muss ich sagen... das du andere mit dem begriff "Bob" belegst zeigt eigendlich deine innere reife an... und auch warum du warscheinlich in ner gilde nicht zufrieden sein wirst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## J_0_T (18. Mai 2010)

Petu schrieb:


> War das jetzt eine Satire ?
> 
> Oder meint der das tatsächlich ?



ZU dem Quote.... wenn es der is wo ich meine... dann meint er das wirklich so... am besten nicht beachten und weiter gehen lassen... der meldet sich immer in solchen threads schreibt was "interessantes" wartet 2 posts ab un is wieder weg.


----------



## j4ckass (18. Mai 2010)

Ich fühle mit dir lieber TE. Leider rennen imo auf jedem Realm mind. 90% Honks herum. Die Herausforderung besteht darin, die anderen 10% zu finden und sofort in die FL aufzunehmen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WestSüdWest (18. Mai 2010)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Was soll man da schon sagen? Tut mir Leid, dass du der einzig vernünftige Spieler auf deinem Server bist *hüstel*
> 
> Mein Tip: Such dir eine vernünftige Gilde mit der man was unternehmen kann, wenn du keine vernünftige findest auf deinem Server schau dich in den offiziellen Realmforen um.




guter spruch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 da stehe ich voll hinter.

aber nur mal am rande: ich spiele einen heiler der, meiner meinung nach, garnicht mal so schlecht ausgerüstet ist. ich gehe auch oft und lange in randominis (bin acc rüstungs sammler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) aber was ich überhaupt nicht mache ist: in raids oder gruppen mitgehen wo ich als allererstes nach meinem GS und/oder meiner HPS gefargt werde oder wo so sprüche wie:" gearcheck in dala mitte" kommen. sowas finde ich zum kotzen. die leute die sowas verlangen haben meistens keine ahnung von der materie und, leute, lasst es euch gesagt sein: GS ist nicht alles. son bischen brain und feinmotorik zum bedienen der maus und der tastatur gehört auch dazu. 
achja und ich hoffe inständig (ich weis das daß nicht passieren wird ,aber die hoffnung stirbt ja bekanntermassen zum schluss, das blizz mit dem nächsten addon die funktion DMG meter und GS im spiel deaktivieren wird. das würde die ganze sache mal wieder entspannter machen und die leute müssten mal wieder ihre chars spielen und nicht nur auf´s pim.....mel meter schauen.


----------



## Terminsel (18. Mai 2010)

WestSüdWest schrieb:


> guter spruch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ja, so sehe ich das auch. Obwohl mein GS inzwischen den Mindestanforderrungen der meisten Raids entspricht, spreche ich solche Suchenden dennoch nicht an. Wenn jemand mich auffordert, nach Dala zu fliegen, zum "Gearcheck", sage ich ihm, er soll im Arsenal gucken, wenn es ihn denn so brennend interessiert. Meist ist dann Ruhe - in seltenen Fällen werde ich auch wieder gekickt/gar nicht eingeladen, aber seis drum. Auf solche Raids kann ich eh verzichten. Oh, und Leuten, die mich nach meinem DpS fragen, gebe ich keine Antwort.

Selbst wenn Blizzard diese Addons streicht, wird die Community andere Vergleichsmöglichkeiten finden, um bestimmte Leute auszuschließen.


----------



## Super PePe (18. Mai 2010)

Die Frage ist nicht "was ist ein Bob" sondern "was ist mit Bob" ...




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=01Y_1N_V4u8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Cazor (18. Mai 2010)

ødan schrieb:


> also ich finde euch ja alle doof ._.



Ich doch auch. Bin nur wegen dem Unterhaltungswert hier, denn den habt ihr ja.

Wurde aus nem 10er rnd ICC geworfen, bevor irgendwer mich überhaupt angeschaut hatte, weil ich nach Aussage eines Raidmembers ein "Bob und zu Low" sei.
Hab ich gelacht. Ich kannte wirklich keine Sau von denen. 
Soooo schlimm bin ich doch gar nicht http://eu.wowarmory....rliga&cn=Neriat  (habe gar keinen 10er Stamm und die haben sicher nach meinen 10er Erfolgen geschaut statt nach den 25ern hehe - wersn da der Bob)


----------



## Gonzo73 (18. Mai 2010)

so..mal zurück zum Thema...

Ich würde dir ja mein Server verraten aber nachher gehst du mir noch aufn SACK...darum schicke ich dich nach Azshara...ist ein PVP Server...sehr alt und sehr Erfahrene Leute drauf. 

Viel Glück^^


----------



## pixeljedi (18. Mai 2010)

Nusku schrieb:


> Es gibt heute viele der Bobs
> Deswegen gucke ich , wenn ich Luete in einen Raide lade, das jeder mindestens 3-4 T10 heilt.
> Selbst casual Player müssen heute, auf Grund der Zeit schon, mindestens 3 T10 haben , selbst wenn sie nur die Dailys machen. Vielleicht mal ne Weekly oder 1-2 runden ICC10 oder so..
> 
> ...



oida liest du was du schreibst?is ja unglaublich was manche hier für ne grütze von sich geben.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*husch zurück ins körbchen*


----------



## giov@nni (18. Mai 2010)

Ysoraz schrieb:


> Es werden wahllos Leute eingeladen, Gearcheck braucht man doch nicht.



Noch so einer der nur auf das GearScore achtet und Leuten die einfach nut Skill haben keine Chance gibt.
Lieber jemanden mit nehmen der 5,9k GS hat und 2000 DPS Fährt als jemand der 4,9k GS hat aber dazu Skill und auf 5000 DPS kommt *grmml*




Ysoraz schrieb:


> Aber ich habe ihn während des Kampfes beobachtet.



Vielleicht hättest du produktiv am Kampf teilnehmen sollen anstatt andere Leute zu beobachten, nur um hinterher zu flamen.
Ich denke das hätte den Kampfverlauf verändern können.


----------



## Failadin (18. Mai 2010)

Wenn er ein Caster ist dann kann er auch "blind" die rota fahren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 geht mir genauso mitm Wl.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (18. Mai 2010)

Was zum Teufel sind Bobs !? Bob der Baumeister oder wie ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn dir der Server nicht gefällt, such dir doch nen neuen, hier zu flamen machts auch nicht besser.


----------



## Kongo Otto (18. Mai 2010)

nun lasst ihn doch, er wollt' halt auch mal lustig sein.... irgendwie


----------



## Finx (18. Mai 2010)

1. warst du auch mal ein bob noob bla pups ... 
2. hätten alle so gedacht wie du jetzt hättest du mit wow aufgehört weil du nix konntest da du selber neu warst und dich keiner wollte.
3. wenn du schon so lange zockst ,vielleicht immer noch auf den gleichen server , dann solltest du auch genug gilden / leute kennen mit den du auch raiden kannst .
4. 3.hast du nicht wie es scheint da du selber ein bob bist sonst hättest du 3.

Klar gibt es genug auf einem server die neu sind und nix können oder auch nicht aufpassen auch wenn man den alles sagt was die machen sollen. 
Aber mit einer Gilde und genug erfahrung kann man auch gut raiden , auch random.
Nicht immer weinen sondern auch selber mal ein raid auf machen , aber das ist ja mal wieder zu viel für manche.
Wenn ich mit mein twink wo rein will frag ich ob welche die ich kennen mit wollen , meist sind dann aus der gilde 1-3 twinks drinne 2-3 mains und rest random.Und wenn die bobs halt es nicht packen dort zu überleben und nur müll machen , einfach mit den reden und wenn er /sie es immer noch nicht rallt einfach sterben lassen und einfach weiter machen und boss legen.Oder halt austauschen wenn es garnmicht geht.
Bobs brauchen halt auch erst mal erfahrung so wie du damals auch oder immer noch  xD


        	Ein Herz für Bobs


----------



## HMC-Pretender (18. Mai 2010)

Ysoraz schrieb:


> Ony 25: Es werden wahllos Leute eingeladen, Gearcheck braucht man doch nicht. So haben wir einen Todesritter dabei, der und nein das ist jetzt kein Witz, den ganzen Ony kampf über 40k Dmg gemacht hat.
> Ich bin mir sicher viele werden meinen der war Afk, hatte disco oder ähnliches. Aber ich habe ihn während des Kampfes beobachtet. Nicht nur das er ein Caster Trinket anhatte, und armschienen mit Zaubermacht, genauso wie einen Shamy Gürtel, nein er hatte von seinen 9 verfügbaren Sockel 4x 6+ Str. gesockelt. Nun zum Kampf: Ony wird gepullt, unser lieber Todesritter stellt sich schön brav an das Hinterteil der Drachendame und wird geschätzte 30x zurückgekickt, Adds und Welpen lassen unsere Seuchenschleuder natürlich kalt... Der Höhepunkt bestand da drin, dass er sich anscheinend Sonnencreme auftrug und dachte das Ony's Atem ihn schön Braun werden lasse... Ja so viel zu dem Thema er war dann richtig schön wie soll ich sagen... knusprig.



Idioten lassen sich über Gearcheck leider auch nicht filtern. Wenn jemand die Taktik nicht kennt und seine Klasse nicht spielen kann, macht er auch in T10 nicht wirklich Schaden. Ansonsten: ja, das durchschnittliche Spielvermögen der Spieler ist die letzten Jahre beständig gesunken, befindet sich geradezu im freien Fall. Das liegt vermutlich daran, dass WoW ambionierten Spielern immer weniger zu bieten hat und diese abwandern und wer jetzt mit Wrath erst anfängt, der lernts auch nicht mehr...


----------



## Ushapti (18. Mai 2010)

1. Mimimi
2. blabla
3. Gearscore is for boons
4. Mimimi

Gimpraids wie Ony scheitern nicht an den Gimps sondern "Pros" die lieber auf die Gimps gaffen und meckern, maulen und sottern als zu spielen.
Movementkrüppel gab es schon wimmer und wird es auch immer geben, besonders wenn man ffensichtlichen neulingen nicht sagt wie der kampf Grob abläuft und anstatt seinen epenis anhand seines Gears rumzuschwingen wäre wohl mal etwas teamplay angesagt.
Pdk, Ony und solche Gimpraids überleben auch einige Pimmel dps dd's wenn man zum einen Taktik richtig erklärt und zum anderen, hand aus der hose und weniger auf dicken pro machen...!


----------



## Tomratz (18. Mai 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> schreibt man Tipp nicht mit doppel "p" xD
> sry den konnt ich mir nicht verkneifen
> 
> 
> ...




Nach neuer Schreibweise ja, aber die alte Schreibweise mit einem p ist durchaus auch noch
erlaubt und gebräuchlich.


----------



## Unbekannter_Schamane (18. Mai 2010)

Tut mal nicht so als ob ihr nich wüsstet was Bob heißt ist schon richtig lächerlich....

@ TE

Willst du Käse?


----------



## Knallkörper (18. Mai 2010)

Ich kenne nen realm da heissen fast alle "john" und "wayne" vielleicht wechselst du besser dahin!

/vote4close


----------



## Tomratz (18. Mai 2010)

ctullhu schrieb:


> sorry, kollege aber du bist mit der aussage für mich persönlich awardwinner für die hohlste frucht des threads.
> meine frau ist mutter, sie liebt wow und zockt es gerne und mit leidenschaft. sie hat ein gutes equip und sicher mehr ahnung als die retorten-80er, die sich mal eben ihren char ziehen lassen.
> um mal genauso vorurteilsbehaftet zu antworten: wenn du mal mit der sonderschule durch bist und einen job als pommesgeradebieger hast, dann wirst du verstehen, wieso manche menschen mit arbeit oder familie nicht unbedingt so skillig sind wie die, denen mami das zimmer aufräumt und papi die hausaufgaben macht, damit sie zocken können.




/Sign, made my Day 


BTT @ TE:

Es gab ja im Fred durchaus einige vernünftige Ansätze, wie dir geholfen werden kann, wobei ich nicht sicher bin, ob du wirklich Hilfe willst oder nur jammern möchtest.

Ich nehme einfach mal an, dass du wirklich Hilfe suchst, deshalb mal ein paar ernst gemeinte Ideen von mir, die aber von anderen durchaus auch schon vorgetragen wurden:

1. 
Wenn du der Auffassung bist, dass andere Spieler Fehler machen oder falsch equipped/gesockelt sind, dann kannst du ihnen mit deinem besseren Wissen sicher weiterhelfen und wenn sie halbwegs vernünftig sind, werden sie dir dafür sogar 
dankbar sein. Beispiel ich selbst. Mir hat ein Gildenkollege einige Verbesserungen 
für meine Katze vorgeschlagen, die mir nach der Umsetzung mal schlappe 1K mehr
DpS gebracht haben, ich war ihm mächtig dankbar dafür.

2. 
Stell selbst mal einen Raid zusammen, dabei kannst du nämlich die Regeln vorgeben, egal ob das nun ein GS-Minimum, ein Gearcheck am Brunnen von Dalaran oder der
Blick ins Arsenal ist.

3. 
Such dir eine Gilde, die selbst raidet oder das zumindest vorhat. Dann kannst du dir ggfs. einen Stammplatz im Raid "verdienen" indem du zeigst, wie wertvoll du für den
Raid bist

Sollten alle drei Punkte nicht zutreffen bist du wahrscheinlich leider nur ein weiterer Mimimitroll, der selbst nichts auf die Reihe kriegt und anderen dafür die Schuld gibt


----------



## Lokibu (18. Mai 2010)

selfowned?

Das sind die Leute die eventuell gute zukünftige Spieler vergraulen, nur weil jemand am Anfang seiner Karierre steht und noch Fehler macht.


----------



## Finx (18. Mai 2010)

Blablubs schrieb:


> Man könnte genau das selbe unter den Post schreiben, in dem du deine arme Mutter verteidigst. Aber naja, wer von der eigenen Ideologie verarscht wird muss versuchen die Diskussion auf einen niederes Niveau zu ziehen, kennt man ja.




Schon doof wenn man das gelesene nicht versteht roflkopter. mutter/ehefrau schon ein unterschied.


----------



## Technocrat (18. Mai 2010)

Kremlin schrieb:


> was zum geier ist ein 'bob'?


Vermutlich eine Selbstbezeichnung des TEs...


----------



## Kârtôffêl-Onyxia (18. Mai 2010)

Bei uns aufm Server laufen auch viele ... "Bobs" rum... und? Mach ich nen Thread auf? 
(Naxx Anubarak Wipe und so...^^)
Wenns Dich so dolle stört, such dir ne passende Gilde und mach nichts mehr random 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Mache ich auch so... ist zwar bissl gewöhnungsbedürftig aber es hilft ;D

Oder trans den Server bzw Twink auf nem anderen Server (Twinke auch grad^^)



MFG
Pala 


Edit: Naxx beispiel ^^ Und was auch hilft... (bei uns) sind es meistens die Leute mit nem GearScore von 5,5k+ die so derbe failen... sag dir einfach Skill >>>>>>>>>>> Gs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kersyl (18. Mai 2010)

Ushapti schrieb:


> 1. Mimimi
> 2. blabla
> 3. Gearscore is for boons
> 4. Mimimi
> ...



Naja man kann ja eh keine normale Frage stellen, ohne das einen gleich 99% der Leute die im gleichen channel sind zuflamen...Man muss nicht immer jeden scheiß googlen...Ich fänds einfach schön wenn es eine art mentor programm für WoW Spieler gäbe die neu anfangen oder mehr über ihre klasse lernen möchten...Aber nein, man macht das Leveln zum speedrun kram und wenn man 80 ist, lasst die Leute Einfach rumprobieren...irgendwie geht das schon...-.-

Die sollen nicht das SPIEL einfacher machen, sondern den Leuten die vllt. WoW zum ersten mal oder auch die klasse zum 1. mal zocken ein wenig helfen...und zwar nicht mit T91398 geschenkt...

Und zu deinem text TE:
Such dir ne gilde die diese inis abfarmt.^^


----------



## Blablubs (18. Mai 2010)

Finx schrieb:


> Schon doof wenn man das gelesene nicht versteht roflkopter. mutter/ehefrau schon ein unterschied.



Schon doof wenn man durch WoW sozial so stark abestumpft ist, dass man es nicht mehr schafft einen Satz ohne irgendwelche scheußlich zu lesende Jargon-Begriffe zu bilden.


----------

